# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Bink's Wrath of the Righteous OOC

## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Common codes*
Show

[roll]1d20+6[/roll] W init
[roll]1d20+1[/roll] G init
[roll]1d20+6[/roll] E init
[roll]1d20+5[/roll] M init
[roll]1d20+8[/roll] F init

[roll]1d20+15[/roll] W perc
[roll]1d20-1[/roll] G perc
[roll]1d20+11[/roll] E perc
[roll]1d20+9[/roll] M perc
[roll]1d20+10[/roll] F perc

[roll]1d20+6[/roll] W fort
[roll]1d20+14[/roll] G fort
[roll]1d20+7[/roll] E fort
[roll]1d20+7[/roll] M fort
[roll]1d20+6[/roll] F fort

[roll]1d20+6[/roll] W ref
[roll]1d20+9[/roll] G ref
[roll]1d20+7[/roll] E ref
[roll]1d20+8[/roll] M ref
[roll]1d20+5[/roll] F ref

[roll]1d20+9[/roll] W will
[roll]1d20+12[/roll] G will
[roll]1d20+8[/roll] E will
[roll]1d20+7[/roll] M will
[roll]1d20+7[/roll] F will

*Player*
*Character*
*Race*
*Class/Level*
*Alignment*

MuffinMan
Waylan
Human
Cleric
Lawful Good

BelGareth
Gracia
Human
Paladin
Lawful Goodl

Gwinfryd
Elrembriel
Elf
Wizard
Neutral

JWally
Morevek
Tiefling
Magus
Chaotic Good

DarkOne
Filburn
Half-Elf
Bard
Neutral Good


Knighthood and Medals of the Crusade
Scales of Terendelev
Campaign Traits and Medals earned

For decades, demons have ruled the Worldwound. Fearsome fiends of every stripetheir mottled skin harder than iron, teeth like serrated blades, and eyes burning with Abyssal flamesroam the ruined lands that were once known as Sarkoris, leaving their mark wherever they go.

    Four crusades have attempted to cleanse the land, but each seems to meet a worse fate than the last. Were it not for the line of magical wardstones along the eastern and southern borders, the demons would have long ago overrun north central Avistan and beyond.

    The Fourth Crusade hasnt really ended as much as petered out, yet some refuse to accept that. Amid crippling shortages and record lows in morale among the crusaders, the Mendevian war effort teeters on the brink of collapse.

    Though the demonic occupation of the Worldwound is growing, as is corruption among the crusaders, a dwindling minority of paladins and priests maintain that the Fourth Crusade is still vibrant and alive, and that the turning point in the war is only a few days away.

   The Fourth Crusade is anything but vibrant, but the crusaders are more right than they know about the approaching turning point in the war. Its just that the turning point is likely destined to favor the Abyss.

*Spoiler: char info*
Show

1: What game system are you running?
*Pathfinder*

4: What is the characters' starting status?
*Level 1, 3 traits, no drawbacks (unless you really want to, you don't get a 4th trait)
*
8: By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?
*25 point buy
*

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan and Kestros, his hawk familiar

I still need a surname and the name of frontier community he's from originally (any suggestions, Bink?), but otherwise I think he's good to go.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Waylan hails from a small frontier community not far from Kenabres, where life is harder but the community is correspondingly stronger than in the larger cities. As one of two servants of Erastil in the region, his duties range from from healing the sick, praying for good harvests, mediating disputes between neighbors, and generally helping out with the day-to-day work of the community in any way possible. His greatest affinity has always been for hunting, though.

Waylan has always had a strong bond with animals, especially wild creatures of the forest and those less domesticated by mankind. His hunting companion, Kestros, is a hawk he raised from a chick and has trained to scout and hunt on command. The bond between them runs deeper than between trainer and beast, however, suggesting a spark of divine influence behind Kestros' fierce stare. 

For as long as he can remember, Waylan has felt a peculiar affinity towards Erastil, moreso even than being a priest can explain. It's not uncommon for him to dream about visitations from Old Deadeye himself, usually in the form of a great stag or other hooved creature. Most of these dream-visitations left no specific memories for Waylan when we awoke, but his most recent dream was an exception: for the first time, the stag _spoke_ to him with the voice of the Stag God himself. It clearly told him to go to Kenabres and join the crusaders, for events were beginning to unfold that would decide the fate of the Worldwound itself, and that his aid would be necessary for the forces of humanity to prevail. Without understanding the details, Waylan decided to trust his faith in Erastil and the truth of his vision, and packed his bags that very day to depart for the headquarters of the crusaders...

*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Waylan is of average height and build, with tanned, weathered skin and a short brown beard. His outfit, a motley mixture of earth and forest tones, is that of an ordinary woodsman, and his dusty, well-worn hide armor speaks to the Erastilian virtues of simplicity and pragmatism. A well-trained hawk is never far from his shoulder, and its eyes shine with uncanny intelligence.

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Waylan is a pacifist by nature, and his duties as a cleric of Old Deadeye frequently involve mediating disputes between angry neighbors. He prefers listening to speaking, and weighs his words carefully before uttering them. He would like nothing more than to be back home guiding the faithful in his community, but the Fifth Crusade and destiny have other plans for him...


EDIT: As I see it, here's what I'm thinking about in terms of my guy's responsibilities in the party:

Primary:
    - Support: buffs/heals
    - Ranged damage (archery)
    - "Wilderness" skills: survival, handle animal, ride, heal, _maybe_ Knowledge: Nature

Secondary:
    - Battlefield control (summons, fog, walls, etc)
    - Social (diplomacy, sense motive)
    - Scouting (perception, hawk familiar, etc)

(Notable omissions: "tanking", melee damage, "rogue skills", "arcane skills", etc)

These are just mechanics, of course - I'm eager to see how Waylan fits into the overall party dynamic! Between angelic aasimars and tieflings, I think he's likely to be the peacekeeper!  :Small Wink:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As I have mentioned in the hangouts, I will reserve my decision to play or not based on everyone else and what it looks like I can handle before next year. When I get deployed I do not expect to be able to continue, so any PC I play will need to be easily replaced.

----------


## Untarr

Aurora Pelleas

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Aurora is the progeny of the Pelleas family.  A family whose history is inseparable from the crusades themselves.  Her great grandfather, Rory Pelleas, was a member of the first crusade.  His legacy, and his familys legacy, was secured through a heroic defense of South Sarkoris that held out until reinforcements arrived from the first crusade.  Since then, members of the Pelleas family have participated in each of crusades with distinction and valor.

At birth her parents, Laura and Richard, discovered that she was not quite human.  Touched by the heavens themselves, Aurora was an Aasimar.  With proof of celestial lineage, the Pelleas family celebrated Auroras coming as a reward for their devotion to the cause of the crusades and Iomedae.

Expectations from her parents ran high, and Aurora never disappointed.  Throughout her Paladin training she excelled at everything.  Never failing a trial, Aurora completed her training in record time.  Hoping to surprise her father with her early graduation on [Holy Day], Aurora has returned to Kenebres ready to pick up the mantle of the Pelleas family.


*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Aurora is quite tall, and her slight build hides the fact that she is in incredible physical shape.  Her armor is shined and new, both a sign of her inexperience and her attention to detail.  A cold iron sword rests at her hip, ready to draw at a moments notice.  Alongside that are various holsters and straps holding her shield, a Lucern Hammer, and a series of small metal disks.  

Except for the slight glow in her eyes and her naturally gold hair, Aurora can come across almost human.  Though, the more perceptive people will immediately recognize such traits as an Aasimar.

In battle though, there can be no doubt.  Her skin turns white and acquires a pattern that looks like marble.  Her eyes glow a burning yellow that is reminiscent of the sun.  Her hair seems to come alive, as if it were trying to emulate the rays of the sun itself.


*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

With a magnetic personality combined with a surety of cause, Aurora tends to take the lead in any group.  Ever humble, she goes goes out of her way to downplay her own abilities. However, this never reaches the level of self-deprecation.  People just feel better about themselves when she is around.  Her warm smile and genuine heart are infectious.

In combat though, her warm personality turns into a holy fire of vengeance.  Its as if the wrath of the heavens themselves is trying to channel itself through her.  She engages in combat with the surety of a being whom has the full backing of the righteousness of Iomedae.



Obviously will be a frontline combatant with the sword and shield.  Out of combat she will be able to help with healing, diplomacy, and knowledge (planes) checks.

And while she will be at first nontrusting of the Tieflings, she is still a Paladin and believes in good intentions.  They could quite easily prove themselves to her.

----------


## Amazo

I'll be playing *Thyxius Koszer*, the tiefling investigator. His sheet is *here*.

*Spoiler: Background*
Show

Thyxius was born to a human mother and a tiefling father. His mother, Ysabel, was a wizard of some power and renown in Mendev. She fell in love with his father, Zarin, during the First Mendevian Crusade when he joined her party of crusaders acting as its scout during their missions in the Worldwound region. Eventually, the two settled in Kenabres after the crusade's conclusion and started a family with Zarin some years later. Both parents were hopeful that their son would follow in their footsteps and become a hero of the crusades, but Ysabel was especially disappointed when he turned out to be a layabout and delinquent when it came to her lessons in magic. Worried that his aloofness would be indicative of the general morale his entire generation, Ysabel took it upon herself in her twilight years to delve once more unto the breach of the Worldwound during the Third Mendevian Crusade. Alas, this campaign proved to be disastrous both overall and for her, as she was slain during her excursion there. Little did she know, Thyxius' delinquency had taught him much of his father's scouting skills as a matter of course, which he put to use to run away from home and follow his mother on her final expedition. Sadly, the boy was forced to bear witness to his mother and her party's slaughter at the hands and other ghastly appendages of a cabal of powerful cultists allied with the demons, as he hid nearby unable to do anything to affect the outcome of the battle. He did manage to recover the charred and mostly ruined remains of his mother's spellbook, but the point seemed moot at the time. Stranded behind enemy lines, Thyxius would surely have died if not for a chance encounter with a mysterious, beautiful woman whose skill with a bow Thyxius has not seen anyone rival since. He returned home to his father in tears with her help, and ever since then has devoted himself to learning what he can of both his parent's skills to honor their legacies as part of the crusades. Only having recently become an adult and completed his training, Thyxius has opted to apply what remains of his mother's magical research to the field of bottled wizardy, alchemy. He hopes to one day discover a way to distill the most advanced magics into their physical forms as the ultimate tribute to his mother's accomplishments, despite the fact that this is a feat that has eluded every alchemist in history of Golarion. He remains confident that the answers to the reality bending and unnatural processes required for such a feat can be found at the Worldwound if they exist at all.

*Spoiler: Physical Description*
Show

While clearly physically a descendant of his father's fiendish heritage, Thyxius more resembles his mother. He inherited her relatively weak and slight frame and parts of her visually pleasing face. Alongside his fiendish manifestations, including a broad tail that tapers to a fine, whip-like point and a pair of upright draconic horns, he has a mixture of facial features and affectations equally suited to striking terror as to charming onlookers. His skin more closely resembles the red flames of the lower planes seen in his father's own skin, but some peachiness has mixed its way in from his human heritage, dulling that intense scarlet to a dusky rose color instead. 

*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

Thyxius possesses a brilliant mind that some have said is squandered on the "lesser" magical art of alchemy and ruined by his relatively late initiation into arcane study. These critics do not understand that his delinquency as a child was mostly due to the feeling of not being challenged by the more traditional schools of arcane might. Alchemy is as important a challenge in his mind as the demons he helps fend off on the battlefield. He seems to have inherited his mother's penchant for rash, overdramatic decisions, but he has applied his vast intelligence after enough near-death fiascoes to leave strategic decisions to those with greater wisdom or intuition than himself. Despite his poor decision making, Thyxius is usually considered a competent conversationalist, and he tries to keep himself and his companions in good humor and spirits as much as is appropriate.


*Wealth:* (3d6)[*12*] x 10 = *120 gp*

*Edit:* In light of some of the other character's decisions and the implementing of the Background Skills system, I updated my sheet a bit. I now have a rank of Linguistics and Heal, as well as the Precise Treatment trait to add my Intelligence to Heal checks instead of Wisdom. I also added some more personal details.

----------


## JWallyR

Here goes nothin'?

(1d100)[*27*]

Edit: Ick. Speak 2 extraplanar languages? I mean, given 2 tieflings and 1 Aasimar (Darkvision) it sounds like having another charge of Darkness for the group to spring on unsuspecting enemies would be way more useful than a low-charisma character being able to talk to more extraplanar things. I think I'll stick with the Darkness.

----------


## Amazo

> Here goes nothin'?
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> Edit: Ick. Speak 2 extraplanar languages? I mean, given 2 tieflings and 1 Aasimar (Darkvision) it sounds like having another charge of Darkness for the group to spring on unsuspecting enemies would be way more useful than a low-charisma character being able to talk to more extraplanar things. I think I'll stick with the Darkness.


If you're going by the feat text, you get to roll 3 times and choose the most favorable result.

----------


## Untarr

(5d6)[*19*] For the Gold

----------


## JWallyR

> If you're going by the feat text, you get to roll 3 times and choose the most favorable result.


Well, per the hangout chat, DM was gonna let me roll once and contemplate giving up the SLA for whatever it was. I *could* also take the feat, but I don't think I care that much. Darkness is good with 3 Darkvision charactders in the party anyway. :D

----------


## JWallyR

Two more d%s:

(1d100)[*12*]
(1d100)[*83*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Alright, I still need gear (and fluff), but Filburn Crow is otherwise mechanically complete.

The intention is to be a very martially-oriented support character. As an Arcane Duelist Bard I lack most of the skill-oriented features of the class. In exchange I get some martial feats and other adjusted class features.

If I understand the logic of the campaign traits, I am headed to the Archmage Mythic path...? I don't actually see that being Filburn's likeliest path at all, but I suppose we can see where things go.

While I have training in Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive, those are all intended to be used in combat-related contexts only. My Charisma will be only 12 at first, so I am not planning to be the party face.

----------


## JWallyR

Name, gear, fluff, and non-campaign traights TBD but the broad sketches should be complete: http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=562872

Thoughts appreciated!

----------


## Amazo

> Name, gear, fluff, and non-campaign traights TBD but the broad sketches should be complete: http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=562872
> 
> Thoughts appreciated!


As far as I knew, you needed the Dervish Dance feat to be able to use Dexterity for melee attack rolls with a scimitar, since it's a one-handed weapon.

----------


## MuffinMan

> As far as I knew, you needed the Dervish Dance feat to be able to use Dexterity for melee attack rolls with a scimitar, since it's a one-handed weapon.


I believe FarmerBink is houseruling that Finesse can apply to scimitars without the feat (since feat taxes are lame).

Also, rolling for $$$: max((4d6)[*12*] x 10, 140) = *140*

@JWallyR, I would suggest having a higher CON score since you're going to be a frontliner - 12 is ok, 14 would be better. AoEs like Fireball, etc don't care how high your AC is, so HP is still important!

----------


## JWallyR

I guess if I were to dump Str 1 mod's worth I could get another mod's worth of Con? Going Kensai makes an awful lot of stuff dependent on Int and Dex, and having less than where I am on either of those is dicey. I've been trying not to really and truly dump Cha, even though I 1) never plan to invest in things (other than UMD for just-in-case and having lots of skill points to spread around) that use Cha 2) I don't expect it to matter.

Guess it feels a little exploit-y.

Regardless, rolling for monies: (4d6)[*17*] x10 or 140, whichever is better

Edit: P.S. MuffinMan is correct. Dervish Dance requires Weapon Finesse, although Weapon Finesse doesn't apply to Scimitars, which are the *only* kind of weapon to which Dervish Dance applies. AKA RAW, it's a pure feat tax with no benefit unless you use some other weapon until you get a second feat, and then dump the original weapon. Grabbing Slashing Grace instead of Dervish Dance, since it doesn't require 2 ranks in Perform (Dance), which made sense for my other magus but not for this one.

----------


## Farmerbink

OK.  For the sake of fair warning, these are the coming upgrades to your campaign traits.  

*Chance Encounter (Trickster):* The PC gains a +2
trait bonus on Ref lex saves. By expending one use of
mythic power, the PC can take 20 on an Acrobatics, Bluff,
Disguise, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth check without an
increase in the time required to make the check. The
mysterious woman the PC encountered was in fact -mysterious woman-. This
PC will have a special bond with -spoilers, yo!-

*Child of the Crusades (Marshal):* The PC gains a +2
trait bonus on Will saves. Whenever he successfully
saves against a mind-affecting effect from a demon,
as an immediate action the PC can expend one use of
mythic power to cause the demon to become staggered
for a number of rounds equal to the PCs mythic tier.
The demon can reduce this effect to 1 round by making
a successful Will save (DC = 10 + the PCs mythic tier +
the PCs Charisma modifier). The PC will learn about -spoilers, yo!-

*Exposed to Awfulness (Guardian):* The PC gains +3 hit
points per level. When she is reduced to negative hit points
by an attack or effect from a demon, as an immediate action
the PC can expend one use of mythic power to heal damage
equal to 2d6 + twice her mythic tier. This healing occurs
after the damage is doneif the damage is enough to kill
the PC, she cannot activate this ability. The PC will discover
the reason -spoilers, yo!-

*Riftwarden Orphan (Archmage):* The PC gains a +4
trait bonus on caster level checks to penetrate a demons
spell resistance. Once per day, he can recharge a charged
magic item by expending one use of mythic power. Doing
so adds a number of charges equal to 1d10 + his mythic
tier to the item, up to its normal maximum number
of charges. The PC will learn -spoilers, yo!-

*Stolen Fury (Champion):* The PC gains a +2 trait bonus
on Fortitude saves. By expending one use of mythic
power as a swift action, she can ignore a single demons
damage reduction for 1 minute, and increases the critical
multiplier of any weapon she wields against that demon
by 1. The PC will learn the true purpose of -spoilers, yo!-

*Touched by Divinity (Hierophant):* The PC can select a
second domain granted by his affiliated deity. He can use
the 1st-level spells of both domains as spell-like abilities
a number of times per day each equal to his mythic tier.
By expending one use of mythic power, he may use any
of these two domains spells as a spell-like ability, but
may only use spells of a level equal to or less than his
mythic tier.  The PC will discover that he is -spoilers, yo!-

*********************************

Please take the decision of which trait you've chosen and which mythic path you chose to pursue very seriously.  As is implied by the last sentence of each campaign trait entry, the significance of these traits only increases as the campaign develops.  If you're not sure about the trait or the mythic path, please talk to me.  We can make some adjustments so that it will fit well, if it's _necessary_.

----------


## JWallyR

Obviously, those all sound pretty awesome. Also probably obviously, my magus only has particular interest in either the Archmage or the Champion bonuses. Less obvious (to me, anyway) would be which of those sound more useful for a magus fighting demons. An increase on the crit multiplier could be a big damage bonus when using magus spells to boost damage, but I don't really know how spell resistance works, or if that's what demons typically have (as referenced in the description of demons provided as an example in the player's guide). I'm hesitant to go research types of "common" demons in order to form an informed opinion because spoilers, yo.

Anybody have a suggestion?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *Riftwarden Orphan (Archmage):* The PC gains a +4
> trait bonus on caster level checks to penetrate a demons
> spell resistance. Once per day, he can recharge a charged
> magic item by expending one use of mythic power. Doing
> so adds a number of charges equal to 1d10 + his mythic
> tier to the item, up to its normal maximum number
> of charges. The PC will learn -spoilers, yo!-
> 
> *Stolen Fury (Champion):* The PC gains a +2 trait bonus
> ...


So...I want the fluff for the Riftwarden Orphan trait, but the Champion Mythic Path. I wouldn't mind the mechanics of the Stolen Fury (eventually), but I don't mind the mechanics of the Riftwarden Orphan. Is there a reason to tie the Mythic Path to the trait? And what is this I hear about having a mix of two mythic paths?

----------


## Untarr

There is a mythic feat called Dual Path.  It lets you take path abilities from two different paths.  So, I'm taking it so I can go down the Marshal Path, but have access to the abilities of Champion.
http://www.d20pfsrd.com/mythic/mythi...al-path-mythic

----------


## Farmerbink

> So...I want the fluff for the Riftwarden Orphan trait, but the Champion Mythic Path. I wouldn't mind the mechanics of the Stolen Fury (eventually), but I don't mind the mechanics of the Riftwarden Orphan. Is there a reason to tie the Mythic Path to the trait? And what is this I hear about having a mix of two mythic paths?


I don't know why the traits are tied to the mythic paths, frankly.  I'm... torn regarding a decision to change that, however.  I will tentatively allow the separation of campaign traits from the mythic path they reference.  

However, I do want to stress the part about each campaign trait either being unique or doing what the player's guide suggests if any two of you really want the same trait.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I will do more reading on the Mythic Paths, Mythic rules, and such as the games develops. To my knowledge no one else has expressed interest in the Riftwarden Orphan trait, so I will stick with it given the allowance to take a different Mythic Path.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Fortitude save as requested - (1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+5)[*9*]  Fortitude Save.

----------


## Amazo

Saves are definitely my strong suit.  :Small Sigh: 

(1d20+1)[*11*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan: (1d20+2)[*13*]
Morevek: (1d20+3)[*19*]

(1d20)[*4*]

----------


## JWallyR

FWIW, Morevek has a point in Knowledge (Dungeoneering). So just in case it matters for some reason: (1d20+8)[*17*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d2)[*1*]
1 is SE
2 is NE

----------


## JWallyR

So... who took which scale? which one is left over for Morevek? >_> Grace and Retribution are the only ones that look particularly valuable to him, and John called dibs on Grace?

Edit 1: So... protection? I guess at least Morevek has lots of Agi for ranged attacks with absorbed damage? Meh.

Edit 2: So are we not in combat with the spider? What else would we be waiting on? Not sure there's something for non-wordy Morevek to say/do just yet.

----------


## Amazo

At the risk of sounding self-important, maybe we're waiting for the party Pokedex to give a reading. If that's the case, here's a Perception check to examine the spider for identifying marks ((1d20+4)[*12*]) and a Knowledge (nature or dungeoneering) check (I have the same modifier for both but am unsure which applies here) ([roll]1d20+9[/roll|)!

----------


## Amazo

Let's try that knowledge check for real. 

(1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+1)[*15*] Initiative so I can make decisions.

----------


## JWallyR

Derp. Never rolled Initiative. Here you go: (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*3*](1d20)[*8*](1d20)[*3*](1d20)[*12*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*9*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*14*](1d20)[*16*](1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*3*](1d20)[*17*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*2*](1d20)[*20*](1d20)[*7*](1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*20*](1d20)[*3*](1d20)[*11*](1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*10*](1d20)[*8*](1d20)[*4*](1d20)[*1*](1d20)[*18*](1d20)[*12*](1d20)[*3*](1d20)[*20*](1d20)[*20*](1d20)[*6*](1d20)[*12*]

Still curious.

----------


## Gwynfrid

If you want to test how good the random number generator in the die roller is, I think you're going to need a lot more rolls.

----------


## JWallyR

A knowledge check for Morevek: (1d20)[*19*]
Arcana, Dungeoneering, or Planes are at +8
History is +5
All else is untrained at +4

Edit: This is with respect to recalling information about the cave viper, such as special attacks, defenses or weak points.

----------


## Amazo

I guess you needed my relevant stats for the watch.

Perception: +4 and if you need a roll (1d20+4)[*20*]
Darkvision 60 ft.

----------


## JWallyR

Ditto in case a roll is desired:

Perception: (1d20+1)[*5*]
Darkvision 60, yada yada

----------


## JWallyR

Dungeoneering roll vs DC 12: (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## Amazo

Forgot my initiative check!

(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

All right, rolling for gold. (2d6)[*10*] - neat, 100gp then.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+8)[*13*]

Diplomacy

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's initiative for the upcoming festivities: (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Amazo

> Morevek's initiative for the upcoming festivities: (1d20+3)[*14*]


Here's mine too.

(1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+3)[*17*]

Rolling initiatives to make choices

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Initiative (1d20+4)[*21*] for the win.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+5)[*20*] Fortitudee Save

----------


## Amazo

Knowledge (Religion): (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## Amazo

Monster Identification Knowledge (Religion): (1d20+9)[*21*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+5)[*14*] Also rolling for RP purposes.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+1)[*19*] Knowledge Local

----------


## Farmerbink

I forgot to add this in the last post:

1) By Torag's inspiration, Thyxius gains a permanent rank in linguistics, and knowledge of the Dwarven language.

2) The food mystically replenishes when one of the following two conditions are met: No one is inside the bunkhouse, or everyone inside the bunkhouse is asleep (even for just a few minutes).

----------


## Amazo

> I forgot to add this in the last post:
> 
> 1) By Torag's inspiration, Thyxius gains a permanent rank in linguistics, and knowledge of the Dwarven language.
> 
> 2) The food mystically replenishes when one of the following two conditions are met: No one is inside the bunkhouse, or everyone inside the bunkhouse is asleep (even for just a few minutes).


Duly noted. Also, sweet.

----------


## Untarr

Initiative [roll]]1d20+3[/roll]

----------


## Untarr

Initiative (1d20+3)[*17*] rollin

----------


## Amazo

Messed up my initiative roll...
(1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## JWallyR

Initiative: (1d20+4)[*19*] And filler just in case...

----------


## MuffinMan

The flubbed Channel Positive Energy roll for Round 2: (1d6)[*1*]  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Amazo

> The flubbed Channel Positive Energy roll for Round 2: [roll0]


Apparently Robrolling also applies to any rolls trying to _help_ Rob too.

----------


## Farmerbink

It wouldn't be particularly impressive bad luck if it weren't so blasted _capable._

----------


## Farmerbink

Dang.  That's a doozie.

I think you'll still handle him, but it won't be the delicious XP shake you expected.

(2d4)[*6*] rounds unconscious, Aurora
(2d4)[*6*] rounds unconscious, Morevek

(1d4)[*3*] rounds blinded, Aurora
(1d4)[*2*] rounds blinded, Morevek

+1 round stunned

----------


## Amazo

In light of a discovery about my own class ( :Small Tongue: ), I now have to roll for healing!

(1d8+1)[*7*]

Edit: My string of mostly non-Rob rolls persists! I roll the opposite as a player as I do as a DM!

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Just a reminder - I will be AFK for essentially three months starting this coming Sunday morning. Officer Candidate School is essentially Basic Training for Commissioned Officers, and they don't give us time to play forum campaigns.

If the preference is to "bot" my PC, I totally understand. Alternatively, feel free to write him out as necessary.

----------


## Farmerbink

For everyone's info, I plan to bot him until at least the first "safe" place, where we will meet Gwynfrid. It may be easiest from there to bench him for the interim, and write him back in later.

----------


## Amazo

Turns out I actually needed Linguistics. Thanks for the background skills that actually let me take a rank of that!

(1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## Amazo

Apparently the forum dice roller doesn't like me mixing to sizes of dice.

(1d20+9)[*24*]; (1d6)[*4*]

Edit: 28 total. Sweetness.

----------


## Gwynfrid

It is my pleasure and privilege to introduce my new character, Elrembriel.

*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Elrembriel is a short, slender elf, with long, free-flowing hair of a nearly translucent white, very light blue eyes and fair skin with a hint of a golden hue. Her delicate facial features and slim elf ears would be considered very beautiful by some, but they are unfortunately marred with a frightful scar on her right cheek, looking like burned flesh, but with very sharply defined lines in the shape of a demonic claw.


*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

While old in non-elf years, Elrembriel hasn't reached adulthood, and for the most part her experience of the world is that of a spectator. She also has never interacted with humans, or most of the non-elf races before; or, for that matter, with males. That makes her very shy and awkward. She isn't naïve, however: On the contrary, her experience has rendered her wary, if not quite paranoid. The world as she had observed it in the crystal ball turned out to be very dangerous after all, and the one person she thought to count on betrayed her in the most awful way. Her  thoughts wander between desperately craving for friendship and wanting to disappear from the world and go hide alone in any remote, safe place. She doesn't have any plans for her life, but she knows two things: she's at heart a good person and would never follow her mother's path; and demons are unnatural, disgusting, cruel beings that have no place on the surface of Golarion.


*Spoiler: Backstory
*
Show

Elrembriel never knew her father. She grew up in an isolated wizard's tower, high in the Kodar Mountains - her mother's home. Tanieal never revealed to her daughter what had driven her from the beauty of her ancestral home in Kyonin, but from her mother's demeanor, the young girl think it more likely it was to escape the limitations elven society was placing on her thirst for arcane power. For power is and always was the primary driver of Tanieal's thoughts and actions. She did, nevertheless, have room in her heart for her little girl, and growing up Elrembriel never wanted for attention  and love from her. Her mother was keen on her education, which she wanted, naturally, to involve mastery of the arcane arts. Elrembriel proved an able, if not overly eager student. Her mother was slightly disappointed that she didn't share her own passion for conjuring and binding powerful creatures from beyond, instead showing great talent in the field of divination and foresight. In truth, early on Elrembriel was slightly put off by the nature of some of the beasts Tanieal was showing her how to summon and control. She always argued that all the fiendish and loathsome things she was calling to serve her were no more than tools, evil used to combat evil, or just a way to learn about the things that lurk in the outside planes of reality. But still, demonic creatures frightened the young elf girl, and while she became competent in summoning, she would always prefer to learn about other things, such as what her natural curiosity would fancy: Left alone in the tower when her mother went away on her own errands, she toyed with many strange devices, teaching herself to gain control over them. She also befriended an animal, who had wandered through a window one night when she was just forty years old: A remarkably intelligent owl, who became her best friend. She named him Sruech'ul, or ""evening harmony"" in the Celestial tongue.

Tanieal also made sure her daughter wasn't completely isolated from the world even as she spent her early decades in a tower with only magical servants. Over the course of about fifty years, she used her great crystal ball to show Elrembriel a great deal of Golarion, from the great natural wonders all the way down to the life of common people. This allowed Elrembriel to see, hear and discover, although she never enjoyed true connection and friendship with actual people. As a result, she turned into something of a dreamy girl, imagining what her life could be outside of the tower - especially when she became able to use the crystal ball on her own to explore by herself.

This secluded life ended when Tanieal, for reasons she refused to give her daughter, decided to leave her tower and visit the Worldwound, of all places. She remained vague as to her motivations, only mentioning that she had found allies from whom she was hoping to learn much. They ended up in Drezen, a city populated primarily by demons and evil, deformed beasts. Nothing in her life had prepared Elrembriel for the horrible experience of the few weeks she spent there. She was protected by her mother's powerful magic, but the perversion and violence she witnessed threatened to break her mind and throw her into madness. She kept begging Tanieal to leave this horrible place, but her mother scolded her, each time less patiently than the last - and, looking at her frenzied eyes, she started to worry that Tanieal may have been going mad.

This all came to a head when, one night, she had a terrible nightmare: She was lying down, paralyzed and powerless as her own mother delivered her to the clutches of an eight-armed, twisted female monster! The demon stroke her cheek, slowly, with a burning claw - that's when she woke up in pain and terror. Looking at a mirror, she saw a dark mark on her face, that wouldn't go away, and still throbbed painfully. She understood with atrocious clarity that her vision represented a glimpse of her near future. Unable to accept such a soul-destroying reality, she got up and ran towards her mother's room. From behind the door, she heard her talking to somebody. She had loathed learning the horrid language of the Abyss, but the unpleasant work paid off on that occasion. The conversation was between Tanieal and one of her more frequently summoned allies: Indeed, her crazed mother was preparing to sacrifice her own daughter to some lord of the demons, in exchange for a trove of magical secrets. The gods must have been smiling on Elrembriel that night, because, when she flew away in terror, she somehow managed to escape the demons' notice and flee their city on foot, unharmed.

The terrified elf girl ran to the east, guided by the stars. When the day came, she found her sojourn among the denizens of the Abyss had changed her: She was able to see better at night, but when the sun came up, she found its light harmful to her shadow-accustomed eyes. That was both a boon and a curse, but she didn't care - she simply moved forward, prodded by some survival instinct working against her despair and pain. She trekked across the land, managing to find sustenance on the way thanks to her memories of watching forest people forage in the wilderness. After several weeks eking out a survival, she ended up in a human city: Kenabres.

Her return in the land of humanity didn't begin well. Like all refugees from the Worldwound, she was first and foremost a suspect, kept in jail for weeks to undergo strict scrutiny, as people feared she'd be a demon in disguise. The ugly charred mark on her right cheek, looking like a burn in the strange shape of a claw, didn't do her any favors either when interrogators believed it to be some sort of unholy symbol.
Finally, after two months of endless questions and divinations, she was let go. As she went out, it was evening, and for the first time since she had left home, her spirits were lifted: Sruech'ul, whom she had reluctantly left behind in Tanieal's tower months earlier, had crossed the great distance and come to join her.

Finding herself alone and penniless, among crowds of people for the first time in her life - few of which showing any sympathy towards her - she mostly wanted to hide. She wandered in the city, ending up in an abandoned house that seemed to her as good a refuge as any. Over the next few days, she survived by having Sruech'ul steal food for her. Out of boredom, she explored the house thoroughly, relying on Sruech'ul's keen senses and her own divination and detection powers. As luck would have it, she would a hidden passage in the cellar, leading to a steep underground tunnel. Stranded in a city that didn't want her, with all her bonds to her normal world painfully severed, she decided to go down in search of... she didn't exactly know what, but something else than this non-life.

After several days of exploring, sometimes fighting vermin, fleeing wandering undead and other monsters, she began to starve, unable to find enough food to sustain herself. Exhausted, she collapsed on the ground. She fell into a semi-delirious sleep, and in all likelihood this should have been the end of her story.

She woke up, however, and when she did, she found herself tended to by somebody unlike any creature she knew of. Her savior had the appearance of a woman, except for a sharp beak in place of a mouth and long brown feathers passing for hair. Her name was Trondaal, and over the next few days she brought Elrembriel back to health. The young elf now found herself a refugee, accepted in a community of strange people living in the underworld. These were mongrelmen, beings with misshapen bodies and a deep-seated fear of strangers - both traits eerily similar to her own situation, and this created a bond between them, as outcasts rejected by the world of humanity.

Over the next three months, Elrembriel developed friendships with Trondaal as well as other mongrelfolk, and started to pull her own weight by putting her arcane powers and alchemical talent to good communal use. It seemed she had found a new life, and started to get used to the idea of settling down here for a very long time.

----------


## Amazo

Gotta roll me some initiative: (1d20+3)[*21*]

Apparently I have some rather _speedy_ indecision.

----------


## Gwynfrid

On DM's request, acid-dropping owl here:
Ranged touch (1d20+5)[*16*] damage  (1d6)[*2*] and 1 splash within 5 feet.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel:
Foresight (1d20)[*14*] - If that roll is 6 or better, I'll use it. 
Otherwise, Climb  (1d20-1)[*9*]

----------


## JWallyR

Rolls! Yay!

Spellcraft: (1d20+8)[*28*]
Spellcraft: (1d20+8)[*16*]

Here's hoping?

----------


## Gwynfrid

In case help is needed with Spellcraft:

(1d20+11)[*12*]
(1d20+11)[*20*]

EDIT: well, duh.

----------


## Amazo

Here's another Knowledge (religion) check for Baphomet lore: (1d20+9)[*17*] plus (1d6)[*4*] for a total of *21*.

Makes me wish I could use the roll from IDing the holy symbol...

----------


## Untarr

Suggestion: Decapitate both corpses and carry the heads for identification.  I'm not sure Aurora would think that up, but I'd like to give someone the opportunity to suggest it.  Seems like a good happy medium between "leave them!" and "drag 300 lbs of dead body with us"

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+4)[*9*] W init
(1d20+3)[*6*] A init
(1d20+4)[*22*] E init
(1d20+4)[*21*] M init
(1d20+4)[*9*] F init

(1d20+1)[*6*] MM inits

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+3)[*16*] Initiative

----------


## Gwynfrid

Initiative (1d20+4)[*5*]

----------


## JWallyR

I guess I owe one of these as well:

Initiative: (1d20+4)[*22*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Botched roll, Perception (1d20+6)[*22*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d6)[*5*] Lay On Hands

----------


## Untarr

Crit Confirm (1d20+6)[*22*]

Crit Damage (2d8+10)[*24*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d6)[*5*] Lay On Hands

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek Spellcraft: (1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Free action: Prescience (1d20)[*15*] - good, I'll keep that  :Small Smile:

----------


## Untarr

On a side note, I will calm down my visuals.

Was a little much.  :Biggrin:

----------


## MuffinMan

Botched channel positive energy roll: 2 usages for (2d6)[*10*] HP healed

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+1)[*14*] Rollin' for the stuffs

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's Knowledge: Religion to know the significance of Radiance: (1d20+5)[*19*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Hi everyone! I am going to level up Filburn and try to be ready when the party and he rejoin each other shortly. Please feel free to help me check over the work and confirm that I have him done properly.

Of note is that he is an Arcane Duelist Bard, so many of the skill-oriented things are gone. I originally intended him to be in the front lines as a melee combatant with magic for support. If needed I can spend a couple of skill points in some Knowledge skills or in Disable Device.

HPs - Average +1 (11 from first level, +5 for HD, +2 for Con, +1 for Favored Class = 19 total)

----------


## Farmerbink

Re sense motive: you don't get the impression that the mongrel would be capable of deceit in his current state. Certainly, his hatred for Hosilla was genuine, as seems his concern for his brethren.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+26)[*30*] CC
(1d8+5)[*8*] Crit Damage

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+11)[*24*] Knowledge : Planes (If previous roll of 15 doesn't apply)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Oops, I forgot to roll a save - Fortitude (1d20+5)[*20*] or Nauseated for (1d4+1)[*5*] rounds

Concealment (1d100)[*24*]

Edit: it looks like everything is alright, no post-editing necessary.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's Fort save vs stinking cloud: (1d20+3)[*8*] vs DC 13 or else nauseated while in cloud and for (1d4)[*2*] rounds after

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+6)[*22*]  Fort vs 13

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's fort save vs DC 13: (1d20+4)[*11*] else nauseated (1d4)[*2*] rounds.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+6)[*19*] vs DC 13 Fort

----------


## Gwynfrid

Round 1 attack, crit confirmation (1d20)[*2*] extra damage (1d3+1)[*4*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

AoO as directed - MW Cold Iron Falcata w/Arcane Strike active (1d20+7)[*9*] attack, (1d20+7)[*12*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+5)[*9*] magic damage, +(2d8+10)[*19*] critical strike damage

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+6)[*26*] Crit Confirm
(1d8+8)[*10*] Crit Damage

----------


## Gwynfrid

Spellcraft (1d20+11)[*31*]
Perception (1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

To facilitate us healing everyone and starting the day fully prepared, let's post our PC's HP totals here and determine how we want to get those adjusted.

Filburn is at *16/33* HPs. I have Cure Light Wounds as a spell known and four available castings today. As a party we have some Channels, LoHs, and others who can cast cure spells too. Let's plan on using the Channels out of combat (now?) and save the spells for later if possible. LoH should be reserved for Aurora to keep herself up during combat, since she can use it on herself as a swift action.

Anyone else got thoughts?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel is at 9/21. I agree with your suggestions.

----------


## Farmerbink

Don't worry about that.

----------


## Untarr

26/39  Also agree


[roll]1d20+7[roll] Knowledge Religion to know what that plate is???

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+7)[*25*]

Knowledge Religion Take 2

----------


## Farmerbink

> Everyone is healed to full.


My name is [redacted], and I approve this message.

----------


## MuffinMan

> In the pouch, a trio of potions bear labels indicating them as _cure moderate wounds_ draughts.


I think Elrembriel and/or Morevek should hold the potions, since they're the only ones without in-class healing abilities.

----------


## Farmerbink

Aurora's attack, includes smite evil:
(1d20+11)[*14*] attack
(1d20+11)[*20*] CC (30+, x2)
(1d8+8)[*16*] damage
(1d8+8)[*12*] crit bonus

Morevek's attack, includes flanking bonus and arcane point +1
(1d20+10)[*28*] attack
(1d20+10)[*29*] CC (28+, x2)
(1d6+5)[*7*] damage
(1d6+5)[*8*] crit bonus

----------


## Farmerbink

once more, with feeling: (AoO on not-smited one)
(1d20+7)[*12*]
(1d20+7)[*13*]
(1d8+5)[*11*] 
(1d8+5)[*9*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

If the elemental gets to attack, then it's critical threat.

Confirmation (1d20+7)[*18*] (add +3 if he wears metal armor of has a metal weapon) extra damage (1d4+2)[*3*] + (1d3)[*2*] electricity (I'm not sure the electricity part is added to the critical damage)

----------


## Farmerbink

I failed to address the searching.

Five of the cultists were this, possessing equipment as such (minus 1 potion, and all "holy" items being unholy).

The sixth was one of those, only advanced.  His equipment is identical, except the potion is moderate wounds, and his breastplate and longsword are both masterwork.  

I don't imagine you can carry all of that, so let me know what you choose to bring with you.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> I don't imagine you can carry all of that, so let me know what you choose to bring with you.


Do you have any issue with Filburn and Morevek dumping all the valuable stuff into a makeshift litter of cloaks? Then someone else can carry them back to the resistance, who probably could use the equipment...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Assuming we've taken some lightweight equipment from the cultists, is there any objection if Elrembriel takes 1 alchemist's fire and 1 cold iron dagger?

----------


## Farmerbink

There's plenty to go around.  Go for it.

----------


## JWallyR

Ooh. I'll grab a couple? :D

----------


## Farmerbink

As long as you keep it below 6 between the two of you.

----------


## JWallyR

3 and 3, G? :D

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 3 and 3, G? :D


Too heavy for me  :Small Amused:  
I'll stick to 1. As it stands, I need to leave some stuff behind at Defender's Heart, just not to be under a medium load.

----------


## JWallyR

Yikes. At 1 pound apiece? Fair enough.

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan init: (1d20+4)[*14*]
Morevek init: (1d20+4)[*21*]
Aurora init: (1d20+3)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek's charge: (1d20+9)[*29*] atk
(1d20+9)[*16*] CC (27+)
(1d6+4)[*10*] dmg
(1d6+4)[*5*] crit bonus

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's Knowledge: Nature about the strange worms: (1d20+5)[*10*] vs DC 15

----------


## Farmerbink

There does not appear to be a consensus among the party yet, so action is still on you all.

The demonic thugs continue to ransack the carts, as the perception DC to hear your conversation from this distance would be like 36.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

We are also conversing using the Message spell again.

----------


## Farmerbink

That's _why_ the DC is so high.  A spoken conversation at this distance would be like DC 15- the message spell starts it at 25.

----------


## Farmerbink

Initiative:

Filburn 23
Waylan/Morevek 18 (higher modifier)
baddies 18

(1d20+1)[*18*] Aurora
(1d20+4)[*20*] Elrembriel

Edit: well, that simplifies things.  Everyone who hasn't already posted a full round of action, please do so.

Also, I'm going to have the NPCs act on your turn.  Please feel free to post suggestions for their actions, in-character.

----------


## JWallyR

Per discussion elsewhere, I'm taking advantage of the option to have cast Ray of Frost in the prior round, having edited my previous combat post to suit.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*16*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*23*] for x2 on 27
Damage: (1d3)[*2*]
Crit damage: (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's Will save vs the Cause Fear effect at the top of round 2: (1d20+7)[*26*] (+1 from Bless) vs DC 13

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel's Knowledge(Planes) (1d20+11)[*17*]

----------


## Untarr

People within 10 ft of Aurora get +4 vs fear.  Aura of Courage yo.

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+12)[*22*] Knowledge

----------


## MuffinMan

Arrow Tracking: Waylan has fired 4 shots between Defender's Heart and the start of the current battle. Rolling to see which can be recovered (>= 51):
(1d100)[*37*]
(1d100)[*73*]
(1d100)[*66*]
(1d100)[*26*]
2 recovered, so Waylan starts the battle against the two demons with 18/20 cold iron arrows (and has fired 4 as of round 3).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Guys, I think we have been seriously under-using the loot we found, because we didn't take enough time to count it and split the spoils.

So I took the liberty to build this table of all the loot I could find (thanks to the search engine). Let me know if I'm missing something. Also, are there things that were claimed that I should mark as such?

Once that's done I intent to claim several baubles...

*Item*
*Quantity*
*Value*
*Proceeds*
Identified?
*Found*
*Owner*

Pearl of Power level 1
1
1000

y
Blackwing
Waylan

Pearl of Power level 1
1
1000

y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Spellbook (alarm, alter self, cat's grace, dismissal, dispel magic, magic circle against chaos, resist energy, spider climb, versatile weapon)
1


y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Scroll of Dimensional Lock
1


n
Blackwing
?

Scroll of Invisibility
1


y
Blackwing
?

Potions - Cure Moderate Wounds
2


y
Blackwing
?

Composite Longbow +1 (+1 Str)
1


y
Blackwing
Waylan

Banded mail
1


y
Blackwing
?

Falcata +1
1


y
Blackwing
?

Light steel shield +1
1


y
Blackwing
?

Alchemist fire
6


y
Cultists
Elrembriel (1x)

Cold iron dagger
6


y
Cultists
Elrembriel (1x)

Breastplate
5


y
Cultists
?

Longsword
5


y
Cultists
?

Heavy crossbow, 20 bolts
6


y
Cultists
?

Masterwork breastplate
1


y
Cultists
?

Masterwork longsword
1


y
Cultists
?

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
1


y
Cultists
?

Wand of Magic Missile - 7 ch
1


y
Aneiva's and Irabeth's
Elrembriel

Potion of Invisibility
1


y
Aneiva's and Irabeth's
?

Ranseur of the Gargoyle (IC post #675)
1


y
Aneiva's and Irabeth's
?

Half-orc's brass ring (strong magic faded)
1


y
Aneiva's and Irabeth's
?

Scroll of Death Knell
1


y
Hosilla
?

Oil of Magic Weapon
2


y
Hosilla
?

Potion of Invisibility
1


y
Hosilla
?

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
1


y
Hosilla
?

Wand of Spiritual Weapon - 7 ch
1


y
Hosilla
?

Alchemist's fire
2


y
Hosilla
?

Antitoxin
1


y
Hosilla
?

Masterwork dagger
1


y
Renegade mongrelmen
?

Masterwork longbow
1


y
Renegade mongrelmen
?

Masterwork chain shirt
1


y
Renegade mongrelmen
?

Potion of Cure Light Wounds
2


y
Renegade mongrelmen
?

Wand of Longstrider - 10 ch
1


y
Renegade mongrelmen
?

Potion of Cure Light Wounds
2


y
False crusaders
?

Scroll of Cause Fear
1


y
False crusaders
?

Gold
129
1

y
False crusaders
?

Spellbook (Detect Secret Doors, Fog Cloud, Grease, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Shocking Grasp, Silent Image)
1


y
Millorn
?

Marble statuette
1
75

y
Millorn
?

Scroll of Resist Energy
1


y
Millorn
?

Masterwork dagger
1


y
Millorn
?

Cloak of resistance +1
1


y
Millorn
?

Platinum
8
10

y
Millorn
?

Gold
7
1

y
Millorn
?

----------


## JWallyR

Due to Morevek being limited to Scimitars and no armor, most things on the list are not useful to him. Scrolls and wands are not workable with Spell Combat, so until (and unless) I have him take Wand Wielder, that's not a strong starter either.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn took the +1 Falcata. I will look over everything again and select stuff as we discuss this more.

The Cloak of Resistance +1 would be valuable to anyone in the party. If Morevek doesn't have a cloak already and won't use the rest, he should take that, IMO. Otherwise we should give it to whichever PC has the lowest save modifiers.

----------


## MuffinMan

Thanks for compiling this list, G! (In other games we've started a Google spreadsheet to track loot - should we do that here?)

Here's what Waylan has claimed:
  - Pearl of Power lvl 1 (actually this could go to Elrembriel if you want, since wizards have fewer options w/o spells and she could always let Waylan borrow it if need be)
  - +1 composite longbow (+1 str)
  - wand of spiritual weapon (might as well, since it's on Waylan's spell list)
  - masterwork longbow (this can now be sold or given to Aurora as a ranged option)
  - scroll of resist energy
  - alchemist's fire x2

IMO the cure potions should go Elrembriel and Morevek, since they lack in-class healing options.

I also thought the masterwork chain shirt went to Filburn. If not, Waylan can use it as a minor upgrade (2 less ACP).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn has a MW Chain Shirt already - no need for a second at this time.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I updated the table with your inputs.




> Filburn took the +1 Falcata. I will look over everything again and select stuff as we discuss this more.
> 
> The Cloak of Resistance +1 would be valuable to anyone in the party. If Morevek doesn't have a cloak already and won't use the rest, he should take that, IMO. Otherwise we should give it to whichever PC has the lowest save modifiers.


I agree. Elrembriel took a bunch of stuff, so I'm going to leave it to those less well served. Morevek, for instance, took no "active" items.




> Thanks for compiling this list, G! (In other games we've started a Google spreadsheet to track loot - should we do that here?)
> 
> Here's what Waylan has claimed:
>   - Pearl of Power lvl 1 (actually this could go to Elrembriel if you want, since wizards have fewer options w/o spells and she could always let Waylan borrow it if need be)
>   - +1 composite longbow (+1 str)
>   - wand of spiritual weapon (might as well, since it's on Waylan's spell list)
>   - masterwork longbow (this can now be sold or given to Aurora as a ranged option)
>   - scroll of resist energy
>   - alchemist's fire x2
> ...


I prefer having everything related to the game in one place, ie. this forum unless you guys agree otherwise. So I'm going to ask John to copy this in the 1st OOC post.

I split the cure potions per your advice. For the Pearl of Power, thanks, but I think I got a lot of things already. Keep it for now. If I run out of spells too often, I'll ask you for it.




> Filburn has a MW Chain Shirt already - no need for a second at this time.


OK, I put it in Waylan's column then.

In other news, I claimed the wand of Longstrider. I looked the UMD rule up, and it turns out I can use it with a good chance of success, since it's possible to retry with no penalty for failure (other than losing the opportunity if a 1 is rolled). Having 33% more speed is always a good idea.

Here's the table please send me your remarks. (Edited to add oil of magic weapon and cloak of resistance for Morevek)

*Item*
*Quantity*
*Value(unit)*
*Proceeds*
Identified?
*Found*
*Owner*

Pearl of Power level 1
1
1000

y
Blackwing
Waylan

Pearl of Power level 1
1
1000

y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Spellbook (alarm, alter self, cat's grace, dismissal, dispel magic, magic circle against chaos, resist energy, spider climb, versatile weapon)
1


y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Scroll of Dimensional Lock
1
3000

n
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Scroll of Invisibility
1
150

y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Potions - Cure Moderate Wounds
2
150

y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Composite Longbow +1 (+1 Str)
1
2500

y
Blackwing
Waylan

Banded mail
1
250

y
Blackwing
?

Falcata +1
1
2318

y
Blackwing
Filburn

Light steel shield +1
1
1159

y
Blackwing
?

Alchemist fire
1
20

y
Cultists
Elrembriel

Alchemist fire
2
20

y
Cultists
Waylan

Alchemist fire
3
20

y
Cultists
?

Cold iron dagger
1
4

y
Cultists
Elrembriel

Cold iron dagger
5
4

y
Cultists


Breastplate
5
200

y
Cultists
?

Longsword
5
15

y
Cultists
?

Heavy crossbow, 20 bolts
6


y
Cultists
?

Masterwork breastplate
1
350

y
Cultists
?

Masterwork longsword
1
315

y
Cultists
?

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
1


y
Cultists
Morevek

Wand of Magic Missile - 7 ch
1
105

y
Aneiva's and Irabeth's
Elrembriel

Potion of Invisibility
1
300

y
Aneiva's and Irabeth's
Elrembriel

Ranseur of the Gargoyle (IC post #675)
1


y
Aneiva's and Irabeth's
?

Half-orc's brass ring (strong magic faded)
1


y
Aneiva's and Irabeth's
Elrembriel

Scroll of Death Knell
1
150

y
Hosilla
?

Oil of Magic Weapon
2
50

y
Hosilla
Morevek

Potion of Invisibility
1
300

y
Hosilla
?

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
1
300

y
Hosilla
Morevek

Wand of Spiritual Weapon - 7 ch
1
105

y
Hosilla
Waylan

Alchemist's fire
2
20

y
Hosilla
?

Antitoxin
1
50

y
Hosilla
?

Masterwork dagger
1
302

y
Renegade mongrelmen
?

Masterwork longbow
1
400

y
Renegade mongrelmen
Aurora

Masterwork chain shirt
1
250

y
Renegade mongrelmen
Waylan

Potion of Cure Light Wounds
2
25

y
Renegade mongrelmen
Morevek

Wand of Longstrider - 10 ch
1
150

y
Renegade mongrelmen
Elrembriel

Potion of Cure Light Wounds
2
50

y
False crusaders
Elrembriel

Scroll of Cause Fear
1
25

y
False crusaders
Elrembriel

Gold
129
1

y
False crusaders
?

Spellbook (Detect Secret Doors, Fog Cloud, Grease, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Shocking Grasp, Silent Image)
1


y
Millorn
Elrembriel

Marble statuette
1
75

y
Millorn
?

Scroll of Resist Energy
1
150

y
Millorn
Waylan

Masterwork dagger
1
302

y
Millorn
?

Cloak of resistance +1
1
1000

y
Millorn
Morevek

Platinum
8
10

y
Millorn
?

Gold
7
1

y
Millorn
?

----------


## JWallyR

I have gone ahead and claimed the Cloak of Resistances and thrown it on my character sheet, as well as the potions of healing that were suggested. I don't want to be difficult, but Morevek's weapon and armor restrictions are going to make balanced WBL awkward, but I'm not sure that justifies me claiming one of the Pearls of Power, even if it would be super helpful to have another spell slot. Just throwing that out there... if magic scimitars become an option, or we reach a point where spare wealth can be used to purchase such and miscellaneous magic gear, then great? Meanwhile... *shrug*

----------


## Gwynfrid

> I have gone ahead and claimed the Cloak of Resistances and thrown it on my character sheet, as well as the potions of healing that were suggested. I don't want to be difficult, but Morevek's weapon and armor restrictions are going to make balanced WBL awkward, but I'm not sure that justifies me claiming one of the Pearls of Power, even if it would be super helpful to have another spell slot. Just throwing that out there... if magic scimitars become an option, or we reach a point where spare wealth can be used to purchase such and miscellaneous magic gear, then great? Meanwhile... *shrug*


This makes sense. On top of that, if you can't have a magic scimitar, at least you should have the oils of Magic Weapon. They'll make your scimitar +1 for 1 minute, it's good while it lasts. I edited the table with these changes.

----------


## JWallyR

I'm not super jazzed about the oils of magic weapon, since they duplicate the only thing I can (currently) do with my Arcane pool. At level 4 I can spend a point to maximize damage on a successful weapon attack or increase the crit multiplier of my weapon on a successful crit, but the former is kinda meh with the majority of Morevek's potential damage not being weapon-based and the latter has no effect on spells, so I really have very little better to do than burn those points to give the weapon +1 and later, special abilities.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I thought this would give you an opening to add flaming on top of the +1, but looking at RAW it looks like it's not the case. Oh well.

----------


## JWallyR

At fifth level, maybe. I'm not 100% sure on the stacking between the oil and use of an arcane point, and what would happen when the oil wore off during combat?

Guess a DM opinion might be helpful :D

----------


## Farmerbink

Short version: I'm not opposed to having the arcane point and oil stack.  It wouldn't stack beyond +5, but I doubt oils of magic weapon will be a big thing at that stage in the game.

----------


## Farmerbink

Campaign trait stuff:  In the interest of protecting spoilers, I've left out the increased fluff that you discover in this book and the next.

*Spoiler: Chance Encounter (Trickster)*
Show

*Chance Encounter* mechanics: You always tended to get in over your
head as a child, but your biggest youthful misadventure
was the time you accidentally found yourself behind
enemy lines in the Worldwound.  Once per day,
if you fail an Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand,
or Stealth check, you may immediately reroll that check
as a free action. You must take the second result, even
if it is worse.

Fluff:You probably never
would have made it back home to Kenabres if not for the
help of a mysterious woman who helped you trick your
way through a group of cultists. The woman never told
you her name, but you remember her beauty and a deep
sense of sadness she seemed to carry with her. Her skill
with the bow was impressive as well, but the thing you
remember most about her was the symbol of Desna she
woreshe often held onto it without seeming to realize
it, as if the connection to the goddess was something she
clung to in a sense of need, as someone might clutch at
a rope while dangling over a vast pit. She left your side
a few moments before you were picked up by a patrol of
crusaders, who finished the job of escorting you back to
safety, and youve never seen her again.

*Book 1 upgrade:* The PC gains a +2
trait bonus on Reflex saves. By expending one use of
mythic power, the PC can take 20 on an Acrobatics, Bluff,
Disguise, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth check without an
increase in the time required to make the check.


*Spoiler: Child of the Crusades (Marshal)*
Show

Child of the Crusades (Marshal) mechanics: Once
per day when you fail a saving throw against an effect
created by a demon that would possess or incapacitate
you mentally, you may immediately reroll that saving
throw as a free action. You must take the second result,
even if it is worse.

Fluff: Your parents were members of
the crusade, as were their parents before them.  The righteousness of the crusades
sometimes feels as if it runs in your very blood, and
it bolsters you against demonic influence.  This strong family tie bolsters
your mind and sense of belonging to the crusade.

*Book 1 upgrade:* The PC gains a +2
trait bonus on Will saves.  Whenever he successfully saves against a mind-affecting effect from a demon,
as an immediate action the PC can expend one use of
mythic power to cause the demon to become staggered
for a number of rounds equal to the PCs mythic tier.


*Spoiler: Exposed to Awfulness (Guardian*
Show

*Exposed to Awfulness mechanics:* Once per day when you fail a saving
throw against an effect created by a demon that would
kill or physically incapacitate you, you can immediately
reroll that saving throw as a free action. You must take
the second result, even if it is worse.

Fluff:When you were
a child, you were nearly slain by a demon
that managed to make its way through the
wardstones into the lands beyond. The demon was slain before it could kill
you, but you lingered at deaths door in a coma for weeks
before waking. Ever since then, youve been unusually hale
and hearty, as if your body had endured its brush with awfulness
by becoming supernaturally fit. But still, the scars (whether physical or purely mental) of
your brush with death remain, and nightmares of what could have happened often plague
your sleep.

*Book 1 upgrade:*The PC gains +3 hit
points per level. When she is reduced to negative hit points
by an attack or effect from a demon, as an immediate action
the PC can expend one use of mythic power to heal damage
equal to 2d6 + twice her mythic tier. This healing occurs
after the damage is doneif the damage is enough to kill
the PC, she cannot activate this ability.


*Spoiler: Riftwarden Orphan (Archmage)*
Show

*Riftwarden Orphan mechanics:* You gain a +2 trait bonus on all
concentration checks.

_Fluff:_ You bear a strange
birthmark on your bodysomething youve
learned is the Sign of the Seekers Spiral, a
rune associated with the secret society known
as the Riftwardens. You have researched this
rune, and have learned that the mark
sometimes appears on the children of
Riftwardens who have been exposed
to particularly strange planar
energies. Unfortunately, you never
knew your parents, for you were
raised by a foster family in
Kenabres. Your foster family has conf irmed
that both of your parents were Riftwardens,
and has further conf irmed that your parents
went missing on a secret mission into the
Worldwound less than a month after you
were born. Youre not sure what happened to
them, but youre certain theyre deadand
your gut tells you that the one who murdered
them yet lives!

*Book one upgrade:* The PC gains a +4
trait bonus on caster level checks to penetrate a demons
spell resistance. Once per day, he can recharge a charged
magic item by expending one use of mythic power. Doing
so adds a number of charges equal to 1d10 + his mythic
tier to the item, up to its normal maximum number
of charges.


*Spoiler: Stolen Fury (Champion)*
Show

Mechanics: Today, when you face demons in combat, those energies
bolster your fury, granting you a +2 trait bonus on all
combat maneuver checks against demons.

Fluff: You were forced to take part in a
demonic ritual as a youth after having been captured
by cultists. Whatever the rituals purpose may have
been, it didnt work out the way your captors
envisionedrather than corrupting your soul,
you absorbed the rituals energy and made it your own
before you escaped to safety. Ever since, youve been
haunted by strange nightmares about the ritual, and
have long felt that the energies it bathed you in have
changed you. Recently, those energies have changed
its as if youve f inally managed to come to terms with
your past and have turned the rituals aftereffects to
your advantage, following the old adage of what doesnt
kill you makes you stronger. Youve been unable to learn
more about the ritual or what it was for, but the question
lingers in the back of your head to this day.

*Book 1 upgrade:* The PC gains a +2 trait bonus
on Fortitude saves. By expending one use of mythic
power as a swift action, she can ignore a single demons
damage reduction for 1 minute, and increases the critical
multiplier of any weapon she wields against that demon
by 1.


*Spoiler: Touched by Divinity (Hierophant)*
Show

*Mechanics:* You begin play with a silver
holy symbol of your chosen deity for free. In addition,
choose one domain associated with your chosen deity.
You gain the use of that domains 1st-level domain spell
as a spell-like ability usable once per day (CL equals
your character level).

_Fluff:_ As long as you can remember,
youve had an unexplainable interest in one deity in
particular. One of your parents may have been a priest
of this deity, or you may have been an orphan raised
by the church, but these alone cannot explain your
deep connection to the faith. Youve always felt calm
and at ease in places holy to the deity, and often have
dreams about the god or goddess visiting youmost
often in the form of a sacred animal or creature. Your
faith is strong...

*Book one upgrade:* The PC can select a
second domain granted by his affiliated deity. He can use
the 1st-level spells of both domains as spell-like abilities
a number of times per day each equal to his mythic tier.
By expending one use of mythic power, he may use any
of these two domains spells as a spell-like ability, but
may only use spells of a level equal to or less than his
mythic tier.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I took the Exposed to Awfulness trait. Does this mean I can't go Archmage?

----------


## Farmerbink

It does not.  I just want to make sure you guys know what the authors expected.  If you wanted to consider taking the rift warden orphan trait (as I recall, Elrembriel's parents fall into an awkward place of no one really knows where they are), that would be fine.  If you prefer keeping the trait you have, and going archmage regardless, the trait bonuses from the guardian path are at least universally beneficial.

----------


## JWallyR

So, to chime in on this thread- after checking out the mythic paths a little more carefully, I'm pretty happy with the idea of Morevek going Trickster. I originally grabbed the Stolen Fury trait (aligned with Champion),  which was never a particularly great option for a low-Str magus who is not building toward combat maneuvers. While ignoring DR on a particular target is not bad, being able to take 20 on an acrobatics check to tumble behind someone and flank would be pretty sweet every now and then.

I don't know who currently has the Trickster trait, but it's worth having the conversation about what might suit that person better? :D

----------


## Gwynfrid

> It does not.  I just want to make sure you guys know what the authors expected.  If you wanted to consider taking the rift warden orphan trait (as I recall, Elrembriel's parents fall into an awkward place of no one really knows where they are), that would be fine.  If you prefer keeping the trait you have, and going archmage regardless, the trait bonuses from the guardian path are at least universally beneficial.


Father unknown, mother known all too well! Also, zero connection to Kenabres in her background, and no such thing as a foster family. There's no way the fluff could be reconciled here.

On the other hand, I could go with the bonuses from the Exposed to Awfulness path, so far. Hopefully, not having the bonus vs demon SR isn't going to be crippling for Archmage? If the bonuses for the following books fall into that category as well, then it could become a problem. Hard to predict without knowing the full path.

----------


## Farmerbink

Well, I know that this is what they do through the 3rd book.  I don't know that the traits upgrade again, but there's TONS of fluff to tie things in to your traits later on.

----------


## Gwynfrid

You know what, we'll see how it goes when we get there. It's a long way away... After all, we aren't close to the end of the first book, and this thread will celebrate its 1st birthday tomorrow  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I have had a discussion with *FarmerBink* about Fiilburn morphing into a different build that would better fit his trait (Riftwarden Orphan). The idea would be to become a Black-Blade Arcanist/Eldritch Knight, still fulfilling the role of magically-endowed swordsman, but doing it in a different way that might allow some significant retraining and reworking of Filburn into a PC that better fits that idea. If no one else is likely to be upset by such an action, I might go ahead and do that during a period of significant down-time and do what I can to make the build work out better for that trait's fluff.

Does anyone have any issues with such a shift?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Do you mean a Blade Adept Arcanist? 

I wouldn't object, except on one count: This looks quite a lot like a magus, or at least someone occupying the same niche as Morevek. I'm not sure how much of an issue this could become.

----------


## Farmerbink

If I'm being perfectly frank, as mentioned above, I'm concerned about finding a niche for Filburn along those lines that doesn't step on too many toes between Morevek, Aurora, and Elrembriel.  Honestly, I don't see much room in there, but I'm certainly open to suggestions if there's something I'm missing.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Arcanist / Eldritch Knight would always be one whole spell level behind a full wizard, so I don't think he would step on Elrembriel's domain much. Anyway, you can never have too many spells  :Small Cool: 

But the main concern is for Morevek, as far as I can see.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn already uses magic to buff himself in combat, and the real "schticks" of the Magus is delivering spells with their weapons and attacking in the same round as they cast spells, IMO. A Blade Adept Arcanist (using a Black Blade) does not really do those same things. Instead, they are gishes in the more traditional sense - buffs and the occasional spell thrown at the enemy. In this respect Filburn would keep doing what he has always done - cast self-buffs and attack the enemy.

If people don't like the idea of such a transition, I won't push the issue. I present it as a way to better tie the mechanics to the fluff of Filburn's campaign trait.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I see - the black blade is from a magus archetype, but obtained through an arcanist archetype. A bit confusing.

Where I'm less sure is how the Eldritch Knight plays here. Wouldn't that stop your black blade progression?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

There is an Arcanist exploit unique to the Blade Adept archetype that advances the Black Blade based on the PC's caster level. Filburn would be taking that exploit before going into Eldritch Knight.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I see. An interesting build. No objections from me.

----------


## Untarr

I'm taking the light steel shield.

Getting it changed to a quickdraw shield.

----------


## Untarr

Ok,

I'd like to trade in the Defending Warhammer, splitting the funds amongst the party.  Also, no one will be using the Ranseur so we should trade that as well.  Any other art or fluff item should also get sold so that we can buy stuff.  I'm also going to give up the banded mail and current quick draw shield (to be sold)

Aurora is going to order a set of masterwork full plate and modify the +1 light shield we found to be a quick draw.  If she doesn't have enough, she'll borrow some from Elembriel (worked out in google hangouts) in order to cover the difference.

----------


## MuffinMan

Speaking of loot, I'll remind everyone that Waylan can have Masterwork Transformation prepped in a day to upgrade things to masterwork at-cost. 

Besides upgrading his own buckler, he's not buying much right now except some fancy arrows, so he can also front someone cash for a major purchase.

----------


## JWallyR

Due to Morevek's equipment restrictions, there's really only 2 classes of weapons of which I'm aware that benefit him. One is weapons, and the other is magic items that aren't armor. The weapon thing I'm going to work out (since after conversation with DM it seems reasonable to tweak Morevek's choice of weapon, short version: not crit fishing due to very few spells per day vs. a "vanilla" magus) and decide something, but other than that... depends on what sort of magic items are likely to be available.

----------


## Untarr

So, I've gone through and deleted all the claimed items and left only the items from the table that we are selling.  I don't think we're gonna get full value on that defending warhammer based on a conversation with John about a month ago when we first got it.  I am including it as is though for now until we get a full ruling on that.

*Item*
*Quantity*
*Value(unit)*
*Proceeds*
Identified?
*Found*
*Owner*

Defending Warhammer +1
1
8312

y
Dwarf Cave
Aurora

Banded mail
1
250

y
Blackwing
?

Alchemist fire
3
20

y
Cultists
?

Breastplate
5
200

y
Cultists
?

Longsword
5
15

y
Cultists
?

Heavy crossbow, 20 bolts
6
2+ 100

y
Cultists
?

Masterwork breastplate
1
350

y
Cultists
?

Masterwork longsword
1
315

y
Cultists
?

Ranseur of the Gargoyle (IC post #675)
1
2310?

y
Aneiva's and Irabeth's
?

Scroll of Death Knell
1
150

y
Hosilla
?

Potion of Invisibility
1
300

y
Hosilla
?

Alchemist's fire
2
20

y
Hosilla
?

Antitoxin
1
50

y
Hosilla
?

Masterwork dagger
1
302

y
Renegade mongrelmen
?

Gold
129
1

y
False crusaders
?

Marble statuette
1
75

y
Millorn
?

Masterwork dagger
1
302

y
Millorn
?

Platinum
8
10

y
Millorn
?

Gold
7
1

y
Millorn
?

*Total*

*14341*







That is *1434.1 gp* per person.

----------


## Farmerbink

I was gonna put this in Hangouts, but it's worth making sure it doesn't get lost:

Horgus also gave you _each_ 1,000 gold.  Barring other sale items, that brings your effective total to 2,434g, 1s (plus whatever you started with and trait bonuses).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

My first desire is to get Filburn's shield repaired. What will that take? Is it worth purchasing a new shield instead?

Then, once I have more time to devote to selecting some gear, I will work out other items Filburn would either purchase or commission.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel works on spells, depending on how much time she has. In order:

Invisibility Spellcraft DC17 (1d20+11)[*17*] 1 hour + if successful, 2 hours to copy - success
Grease  Spellcraft DC16 (1d20+11)[*14*] 1 hour + if successful, 1 hour to copy - failed. This stops here, after 4 hours 
Silent Image  Spellcraft DC16 (1d20+11)[*27*] 1 hour + if successful, 1 hour to copy
Resist Energy Spellcraft DC17 (1d20+11)[*15*] 1 hour + if successful, 2 hours to copy
Fog cloud Spellcraft DC17 (1d20+11)[*30*] 1 hour + if successful, 2 hours to copy
Shocking Grasp  Spellcraft DC16 (1d20+11)[*16*] 1 hour + if successful, 1 hour to copy

... just let me know how many hours she can spend on this.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Alright, so, to conclusively clarify - does _anyone_ care if I plan to retrain Filburn, providing we ever get enough time? If that is something that *FarmerBink* will support and I decide I want to accomplish, there will be some role-playing that preempts the process, and I would like to start drafting up how that will happen. *JWallyR* doesn't appear to mind and *Gwynfrid* seems unconcerned, so unless someone else says not to do this, I am going to go ahead and start figuring out how to make it all happen...

----------


## Farmerbink

1: Repairing the shield will cost half the cost of the shield.  I don't think your shield was special, so unless you're planning to upgrade, I think it's worth the cost.

2: You all have about 4 hours of usable time that evening- assuming you don't want activities to cut into sleep and risk being fatigued the next day.

3: OOC- between me and you, there will be a significant opportunity for down-time retraining and such, at the end of this book.  We're give-or-take 1/2 to 2/3rds of the way through it, in terms of actual encounters, but it will take you through the next like 3 levels.  There really isn't sufficient time to explain the retraining opportunity before then.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I'll use the 4 hours, that's one new spell, 40 gp spent. At this rate, I'll make sure every minute of downtime is used towards copying spells. That's fine, since it works well with Elrembriel's personality and motivation. Just don't expect much of a social life.  :Small Amused: 

Ready to go, with slightly changed spell list. I'll keep the cash for now, angling for another 700 gp to buy something really nice later  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MuffinMan

Go for it, DarkOne - no objections to the eventual retraining from me.

Waylan is good to go with only a few masterwork upgrades (unless someone in Defender's Heart can bestow an Adaptive enchantment on his bow. FarmerBink?). Either way, I don't need additional time OOC, so I'm ready to continue!

----------


## JWallyR

1) Do what you want re: retraining Filburn.

2) Planning to write out RP with Aravashnial later, but otherwise buying a masterwork katana, fluffed through the IC RP thread. Gonna have to take a closer look at some low-level magic items to figure out if there's anything useful that's inside the budget.

3) Speaking of budget- has anybody done the math on the group's overall wealth, i.e. individual shares? I expect that Morevek's "fair share" of the currency is probably bigger than most of the rest of the party, due to their having found usable equipment, but I'm not sure how to handle that.

----------


## Untarr

You should have 1000gp from rich dude and 1434.1 gp from loot selloff.  I'm not sure what we are going to do about loot balancing.

----------


## Farmerbink

I personally don't care about it at all.  If you guys are upset, I can be arbiter for the dispute, but I'd rather you guys work that out without me.

----------


## Farmerbink

Sorry I forgot to address Aurora's detect evil.  I'm not 100% sure she's close enough, but the ability doesn't reveal anything.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> 3) Speaking of budget- has anybody done the math on the group's overall wealth, i.e. individual shares? I expect that Morevek's "fair share" of the currency is probably bigger than most of the rest of the party, due to their having found usable equipment, but I'm not sure how to handle that.


This is the table with completed item value:

*Item*
*Quantity*
*Value(unit)*
*Proceeds*
Identified?
*Found*
*Owner*

Defending Warhammer +1
1
8312
4156
y
Blackwing
sell

Pearl of Power level 1
1
1000
0
y
Blackwing
Waylan

Pearl of Power level 1
1
1000
0
y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Spellbook (alarm, alter self, cat's grace, dismissal, dispel magic, magic circle against chaos, resist energy, spider climb, versatile weapon)
1

0
y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Scroll of Dimensional Lock
1
3000
0
n
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Scroll of Invisibility
1
150
0
y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Potions - Cure Moderate Wounds
2
150
0
y
Blackwing
Elrembriel

Composite Longbow +1 (+1 Str)
1
2500
0
y
Blackwing
Waylan

Banded mail
1
250
125
y
Blackwing
sell

Falcata +1
1
2318
0
y
Blackwing
Filburn

Light steel shield +1
1
1159
0
y
Blackwing
Aurora

Alchemist's fire
1
20
0
y
Cultists
Elrembriel

Alchemist's fire
2
20
0
y
Cultists
Waylan

Alchemist's fire
3
20
30
y
Cultists
sell

Cold iron dagger
1
4
0
y
Cultists
Elrembriel

Cold iron dagger
5
4
0
y
Cultists
?

Breastplate
5
200
500
y
Cultists
sell

Longsword
5
15
37.5
y
Cultists
sell

Heavy crossbow, 20 bolts
6
102
306
y
Cultists
sell

Masterwork breastplate
1
350
175
y
Cultists
sell

Masterwork longsword
1
315
157.5
y
Cultists
sell

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
1
300
0
y
Cultists
Morevek

Wand of Magic Missile - 7 ch
1
105
0
y
Anevia's and Irabeth's
Elrembriel

Potion of Invisibility
1
300
0
y
Anevia's and Irabeth's
Elrembriel

Ranseur of the Gargoyle (IC post #675)
1
2310
1155
y
Anevia's and Irabeth's
sell

Half-orc's brass ring (strong magic faded)
1

0
y
Anevia's and Irabeth's
Elrembriel

Scroll of Death Knell
1
150
75
y
Hosilla
sell

Oil of Magic Weapon
2
50
0
y
Hosilla
Morevek

Potion of Invisibility
1
300
150
y
Hosilla
sell

Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
1
300
0
y
Hosilla
Morevek

Wand of Spiritual Weapon - 7 ch
1
105
0
y
Hosilla
Waylan

Alchemist's fire
2
20
20
y
Hosilla
sell

Antitoxin
1
50
25
y
Hosilla
sell

Masterwork dagger
1
302
151
y
Renegade mongrelmen
sell

Masterwork longbow
1
400
0
y
Renegade mongrelmen
Aurora

Masterwork chain shirt
1
250
0
y
Renegade mongrelmen
Waylan

Potion of Cure Light Wounds
2
25
0
y
Renegade mongrelmen
Morevek

Wand of Longstrider - 10 ch
1
150
0
y
Renegade mongrelmen
Elrembriel

Potion of Cure Light Wounds
2
50
0
y
False crusaders
Elrembriel

Scroll of Cause Fear
1
25
0
y
False crusaders
Elrembriel

Gold
129
1
129
y
False crusaders
cash

Spellbook (Detect Secret Doors, Fog Cloud, Grease, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Shocking Grasp, Silent Image)
1

0
y
Millorn
Elrembriel

Marble statuette
1
75
37.5
y
Millorn
sell

Scroll of Resist Energy
1
150
0
y
Millorn
Waylan

Masterwork dagger
1
302
151
y
Millorn
sell

Cloak of resistance +1
1
1000
0
y
Millorn
Morevek

Platinum
8
10
80
y
Millorn
cash

Gold
7
1
7
y
Millorn
cash



(Yes I'm counting the spellbooks for zero. That because we can sell them, provided we find buyers.)

According to this table the valuables distributed  are as follows (cash and sales of valuables not counted):
- Elrembriel 4954
- Waylan 4205
- Filburn 2418
- Morevek 1675
- Aurora 1559

If you want to apply equality in the value of loot shares, it's possible; then Elrembriel would owe the most (2048 gp), while Aurora would be owed the most (1347 gp). Do you guys wish to do this?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I am not real worried about loot equity. I just plan on managing our gear to cover our needs. Right now I am beginning to feel stressed (though the magic sword helps a great deal). Defenses are beginning to concern me, especially as combats get more deadly. I plan to buy a Cloak of Resistances ASAP, followed by some armor-buffing jewelry.

----------


## Farmerbink

As an aside, you've not factored _radiance_ into the above table.

----------


## Farmerbink

Nothing to see here:
*Spoiler: Screen*
Show

(1d20-1)[*5*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

> As an aside, you've not factored _radiance_ into the above table.


Right. And we have no idea how much its value is - I suspect, about as much as the rest of the loot combined. 

Similarly, note that among the riches gathered by Elrembriel, 3000gp is accounted for a single item, a scroll that is unlikely to serve anytime soon. So, I think the raw monetary accounting isn't the right way to balance things, at least not in this game.

I'd rather suggest that Morevek raise a hand if he feels he's being left behind. I'll be happy to chip in something to help (you need to have an idea about what to buy, first).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> ...I think the raw monetary accounting isn't the right way to balance things, at least not in this game.


This is largely how I feel. Our individual PCs will have widely varying needs, and drops are somewhat random in nature. We just need to address our weaknesses and manage our resources so that everyone is both contributing and not too much at risk as we go about our adventures.

----------


## JWallyR

Well, one good thing about Kensai is being largely indifferent to armor and shields, two broad classes of items with which I needn't concern myself.

One bad thing about being a Kensai is that there is exactly one weapon type of any real value, and almost all other useful equipment has to be magical in nature, so the only things that are really useful are rare and/or expensive.

That all being said, the thing I'd like most is a magic weapon, and unless one falls out of the sky, it's not likely to be in the cards any time soon. We're also limited by the availability of items within the stores at Defender's Keep (or whatever it's called), into which price figures as well.

In the meantime, I should probably just make my peace and see what happens in the upcoming encounters. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(Arcana) 
aura #1 (1d20+11)[*27*]
aura #2 (1d20+11)[*12*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's initiative for the current combat: (1d20+4)[*8*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Filburn init: 26
Bad guy init: 23
Elrembriel init: (1d20+4)[*21*]
Waylan init: 16
Morevek init: 8
Aurora init: (1d20+1)[*6*]

SO I need another action from _just_ Rob, at which point we can start the "standard" they go, you go.  Until then, I'll be working on the first full round of combat.  If something catastrophic changes things, I'll give you all a re-do, but I don't know that anything could happen that would warrant much (and several of you only have move actions for the first few rounds anyway), but let me know if you're unhappy (in a sense other than "I don't like it 'kuz this thing hit me!"), and we'll work it out.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+8)[*10*]
(1d20)[*14*]
(1d20+3)[*4*]

----------


## MuffinMan

> SO you're free to decide to move on to the next stop, but I need an answer as to whether or not your characters would have taken a holy symbol- as per Aurora's suggestion.  Yes, that's a loaded question.  Yes, I expect you to answer how your _characters_ would have behaved.


Waylan would not take a holy symbol; he has his own already.

----------


## Farmerbink

In the interest of clarity and not risking information be lost in the hangouts, nothing detects as either magical or evil regarding the holy symbols.

----------


## Farmerbink

Since it appears Aurora is the only one to take them, I'll go ahead and roll.  

(1d20+7)[*9*] vs DC 16
if failed: (1d2)[*1*] dex damage

(1d20+7)[*12*] vs DC 16
if failed: (1d2)[*2*] dex damage

(1d20+7)[*22*] vs DC 16 *Passed*
*Spoiler: extra rolls*
Show

if failed: (1d2)[*2*] dex damage

(1d20+7)[*14*] vs DC 16
if failed: (1d2)[*1*] dex damage

(1d20+7)[*20*] vs DC 16
if failed: (1d2)[*2*] dex damage

(1d20+7)[*17*] vs DC 16
if failed: (1d2)[*1*] dex damage

Sadly, those were some uninspiring rolls.  Aurora takes 3 dexterity damage, over the course of the three minutes after initial contact (one minute onset, rolls every minute for 6 minutes or until first successful save).

Any saving throw pass during this time negates any further checks.

----------


## MuffinMan

Using Channel Positive Energy (2/3) to help the woman and anyone else injured (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## JWallyR

I'm hoping to get some IC knowledge about how _Augury_ works so that Morevek can attempt to ask useful questions.

Base roll: (1d20)[*16*]

Mods:
Spellcraft: +10
Knowledge (Arcana, Planes): +8
Knowledge (Religion): +5

----------


## Farmerbink

it works like this.  With a roll like that, you're passably familiar with the spell.  Any details you don't already know can easily be filled in by Aravashnial or the (unnamed) cleric willing to perform one for you.  For the purposes of story, we're going to expand the time frame to a few hours, instead of only 30 minutes.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's Initiative: (1d20+4)[*9*]

Please consider him to have made a 5ft step in the direction of the door in preparation for joining in the festivities within.

----------


## Untarr

"Oooo a party! I just  LOVE parties!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

We have a critical threat here. Confirm? (1d20+5)[*24*] damage (1d4+6)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Concentration (1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## JWallyR

Knowledge (Planes) to get an idea about the Dretch: (1d20+8)[*14*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(Planes) for Elrembriel (1d20+11)[*14*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+12)[*18*] Knowledge Planes

For information on the dretch, maybe some clues on how it just kinda appeared

----------


## MuffinMan

Forgot to roll concealment when shooting @ dretch in round 3: (1d100)[*12*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I botched the elemental's damage roll. 
(1d6+10)[*16*]

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+3)[*23*] Intimidate
(1d20+8)[*20*] Diplomacy 

To help with the interrogation

----------


## JWallyR

Knowledge check for Morevek to know things about Baphomet: (1d20)[*11*]
Mods:
Arcana, Planes: +8
Religion, History: +5

----------


## JWallyR

Botched Perception roll in IC: (1d20+4)[*7*]

Edit: apparently botched here as well. >_>

----------


## MuffinMan

Round 1 - Waylan Fort save vs quasit poison: (1d20+3)[*23*] vs DC 11, else (1d2)[*2*] Dex damage

----------


## Farmerbink

The Quasit will- instead of taking a full-round action- just fly to Elrembriel and attack a single time.  I've edited the damage and such: *Elrembriel only takes 2 damage, and 1 dexterity damage* from poison.  the DC is thus reduced back to 13, and the duration to 6 rounds.  Otherwise, it's too complicated to rework the entire round.

Actually, I had to look again, this is going to end up being a mixed bag for Elrembriel.  Due to her changed location, she falls within the radius of the cultist's channeling, and failed the will save to halve damage.  She also is close enough to take singe damage from the alchemists fire, so it ends up being *5 more damage* between the two effects (none of which is recurring in any way).

On the upside, she gets an AoO on the quasit when it enters her square to attack.  I assume she's got either a dagger or a quarterstaff out- though she may actually be incapable of dealing damage to the quasit.  I'm not positive.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge (Planes) (1d20+11)[*26*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's Knowledge (Planes): (1d20+8)[*24*] for knowledge of stuffs

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot to roll vs poison:
- Prescience (1d20)[*17*] if 12 or better, take this result instead of the d20 below
- Save DC13 (1d20+1)[*15*] or (1d2)[*2*] Dex

----------


## Untarr

(1d20+6)[*23*] - Crit Confirm
(1d8+5)[*12*] - Extra Damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Fortitude Save: (1d20+4)[*13*] vs DC 13 or take (1d2)[*1*] Dexterity Damage (Passed)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Concentration check to maintain casting while taking damage, DC13 (1d20+10)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek's attacks:
(1d20+8)[*21*] katana
(1d20+8)[*25*] CC (26+)
(1d8+5)[*12*] dmg
(1d8+5)[*10*] crit bonus

Plus touch of fatigue: DC 14 *fort??*
(1d20+1)[*2*]

Forgot flanking with the frog.  Still a solid hit.

----------


## Farmerbink

He'll get an AoO:
(1d20+10)[*12*]
(1d20+10)[*17*]
(1d8+5)[*6*]
(1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Rolling to recover the 10 arrows fired during combat - recovery on a 2:
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*]
(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*2*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's initiative in the current combat: (1d20+4)[*7*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

I rebuilt Elrembriel's spreadsheet as best I could. Good thing we had a loot table. Let me know if you see anything mistaken. Fortunately, this was only about spells and equipment, since we hadn't leveled between July 25 and now.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Fortunately, this was only about spells and equipment, since we hadn't leveled between July 25 and now.


I suppose that's an ironic plus-side to our fairly slow pace.  For what it's worth, I still recommend downloading a backup of your character sheets.  Also, a level should be fairly soon in coming.

----------


## Gwynfrid

You bet I'm upgrading my "save as pdf" policy. I used to do it only once per level, now I will do it after every significant equipment change as well.

----------


## Farmerbink

Right?  I honestly hadn't ever considered it, but I'm sure glad you were doing it in Mummy's Mask.  That said, Turi will be finished (again) this weekend.  Probably Sunday.  *sigh*

Unrelated: thanks to die rolls, I've determined it to be about 3 and a half hours since you first cast mage armor.  If your duration is more than 3 hours, it's still active.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's initiative (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## JWallyR

A couple of quick Knowledge checks for Morevek: (1d20)[*18*] (1d20)[*6*]

The first for knowledge of the "Red Morning Massacre" and the second about Nahyndrian crystals.

Mods:
Arcana, Dungeoneering, Planes: +8
Religion, Engineering, Geography, History: +5
All others: +4, untrained

----------


## Farmerbink

"The Red Morning Massacre" refers to the following historical event, dating just after the first crusade:

"During the final dark days of Sarkoris, the people of Kenabres saw horrifying sights to the west. Foul, twisted creatures scraped their way across the land. The sky burned green, and plumes of acrid smoke drifted across the new wasteland. Hysterical refugees splashed across the river and sought safety behind the walls of Kenabres. At first these refugees were allowed in unquestioningly. In early 4607 ar, however, a lilitu demon named Minagho entered Kenabres magically disguised as a refugee. Once inside the towns walls, she revealed her true form and slaughtered 62 citizens before vanishing in a cloud of greasy black smoke. After the Red Morning Massacre, as it was called, Kenabres refused entrance to any except those who could demonstrate direst need. Those admitted were forced to undergo protracted and painful tests to demonstrate their mortality. Individuals who fell under suspicion were turned away or executed on the spot."

The "Nahyndrian crystals" no doubt could illuminate some facet of the demon's plans, but you've never heard of them before.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Identifying a spell effect already in place is a Knowledge(Arcana) roll DC20+spell level, or 25. Quite a bit harder than the magic items. Anyway, let's give it a shot, (1d20+11)[*19*] - nope.

----------


## JWallyR

Along those same lines:
Knowledge (Arcana): (1d20+8)[*18*] for the _Unhallow_
Knowledge (Arcana): (1d20+8)[*27*] for the _Zone of Truth_

----------


## Gwynfrid

Time to get back to books... Assuming 2 days of work ie. 16 hours.

2 new level 2 spells for free (Darkvision, Mirror Image):
- Hours to copy into spellbook: 4
- Cost: 80

Other spells, in order - study & copy if understood

Resist Energy DC17 (1d20+12)[*30*] - 1 hour + 2 to copy, 40gp - success, total 7 hours 120gp
Cat's Grace DC17 (1d20+12)[*16*] - 1 hour + 2 to copy, 40gp - fail, total 8 hours 120gp
Alter Self DC17 (1d20+12)[*14*] - 1 hour + 2 to copy, 40gp - fail, total 9 hours 120gp
Silent Image DC16 (1d20+12)[*14*] - 1 hour + 1 to copy, 10gp - fail, total 10 hours 120gp
Grease DC16 (1d20+12)[*18*] - 1 hour + 1 to copy, 10gp - success, total 12 hours 130gp
Fog Cloud DC17 (1d20+12)[*28*] - 1 hour + 2 to copy, 40gp - success, total 15 hours 170gp

----------


## Gwynfrid

I missed one DC16 item. (1d20+13)[*21*] - passed, I'll edit my IC post accordingly.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Initiative (1d20+4)[*23*] (but I think you should really roll that for us, it would save a ton of time).

I have my latest status at hand from the last posted stat block. How much damage did Scruech'ul take? 
As for spells, I recall that I was running really low, with pretty much nothing useful beyond the one remaining summon monster II. I have, however, a couple of scrolls... Are the mounts just regular horses?

----------


## Farmerbink

Elrembriel init: *23*
Waylan init: *19*

Aurora: (1d20+2)[*4*]
Morevek: (1d20+4)[*10*]
FIlburn: (1d20+8)[*12*]
baddie: (1d20+1)[*9*]

Edit: so everyone but Aurora acts before the baddies.  I will probably use his post as an active attack- it's unlikely the opponents will fail to close the distance during their turn.  At any rate, everyone but Waylan and Aurora- because they already have- please post round 1! :-)

----------


## JWallyR

A Knowledge check to recognize class mechanics of these NPCs, and potentially ascertain a tactical weakness:
(1d20+9)[*14*] plus [roll]1d6[roll] free Inspiration die

All Knowledge skills are at +9 Mod at the moment, so... whichever one's appropriate.

----------


## JWallyR

Wow. Freaking 5. And I failed on the additional 1d6: (1d6)[*2*]

----------


## JWallyR

Spending 2 points from Inspiration pool to get 1d6 on Morevek's attack: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Untarr

Crit Confirm

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*16*]
*Bonus* - (2d8+14)[*24*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Regarding loot: Elrembriel will grab the wand of Magic Missile, and one potion each. The arrows and scrolls logically go to Waylan (the only question about Heroism is who we're going to cast it on). The Chime of Opening can be used be anybody, I guess. As for the wand of Daylight, I would give it to Filburn - unless he prefers to keep his actions to do something else, in which case Elrembriel (or Waylan?) can be in charge of keeping the lights on.

----------


## MuffinMan

Sounds good to me. Waylan will definitely take the arrows, scrolls, and also one of the masterwork bucklers if it's unclaimed!  :Small Big Grin: 

Potions should probably go to frontliners and those without in-class healing, which I think is everyone _but_ Waylan. I'd prefer not to manage the wand of daylight, but I can if need be.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Regarding the remaining loot:




> 7 potions of cure _serious_ wounds *taking one*
> 3 potions of lesser restoration *party loot*
> a chime of opening *Filburn is one of the scouts, so this makes sense*
> 1 masterwork bucklers *Filburn already has a MW Light Steel Shield*
> and a wand of daylight (24 charges) *Daylight is on the Bard Spell List, so Filburn can take it*


The potions are _not_ effective in-combat healing - using them incurs attacks of opportunity and using them takes too many actions. Filburn can cast _Cure Light Wounds_, Aurora has Lay on Hands, Waylan isn't in melee but has healing spells, Elrembriel is not in melee (and we want to protect her if possible). This leaves only Morevek as a PC likely to need to use them that doesn't have much better chances.

Instead, I would advise us to consider them as out-of-combat healing (3d8+5 HPs healed has a decent chance of being enough to be worth it). This could allow Waylan to use more of this 3rd level spells (when we level up to 5) on offense instead of healing. Filburn will take one potion of _Cure Serious Wounds_, but the Potions of Restoration should be held as party-loot, IMO. Who wants to track the party loot on their sheet? Filburn has the strength to carry it all without issue..

Speaking of leveling up to 5...are we planning to level mid-dungeon (and ignoring the role-playing issues that could incur) or are we leveling up at another time? Is this a good time for such to happen?

----------


## Farmerbink

As long as _someone_ documents carrying the potions, I don't care who it is.  I don't want a crazy moment showing up and _then_ we hash out whether or not Morevek should have been carrying a potion.  Please decide and go with it.




> Speaking of leveling up to 5...are we planning to level mid-dungeon (and ignoring the role-playing issues that could incur) or are we leveling up at another time? Is this a good time for such to happen?


At the risk of being "that guy," the only things that have happened since you guys leveled up were a generic encounter to hook MM up with a mount and a lot of talking.  http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...postcount=1230

----------


## Farmerbink

Also, because it will soon be relevant: initiative!

(1d20+6)[*17*] W
(1d20+2)[*22*] A
(1d20+4)[*12*] E
(1d20+4)[*24*] M
(1d20+8)[*12*] F

(1d20-1)[*12*] Vs

Edit: congratulations, you all go first!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hss, botched rolls

(1d20+8)[*15*] 
(1d20+8)[*12*] 
(1d20+8)[*25*] - success
(1d20+8)[*11*] 
(1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## JWallyR

And Morevek goes first-est! Woo! XD

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> At the risk of being "that guy," the only things that have happened since you guys leveled up were a generic encounter to hook MM up with a mount and a lot of talking.  http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...postcount=1230


I didn't even realize that - just shows how busy I have been and how much real-world impact the lost time has caused.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> As long as _someone_ documents carrying the potions, I don't care who it is.  I don't want a crazy moment showing up and _then_ we hash out whether or not Morevek should have been carrying a potion.  Please decide and go with it.


Makes sense.




> Who wants to track the party loot on their sheet?


I'll do it. I mean, Ill write it on my sheet but showing who's carrying them. I think we should spread them around, just in case we get separated. They're on my sheet now. I also updated the loot tables in the online spreadsheets.

----------


## MuffinMan

*Surprise Round*

Waylan's attack roll vs the nearest enemy:
atk (1d20+11)[*27*] (+1 bless, +1 aspect, +1 divine), cc (1d20+11)[*24*] (19-20/x3)
dmg (1d8+3)[*8*] (+1 divine), cdmg (2d8+6)[*9*]

^ Didn't include the +2 atk from Cat's Grace, cast by Filburn, so total is a *29* attack roll.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge (The Planes) [roll]1d20+12 [/roll]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Pretty hard to do this on a phone...

(1d20+12)[*14*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Aurora also does Know (planes): (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## JWallyR

Know Local/Nobility: (1d20+9)[*19*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's combat-related actions:

1) If possible, before he and Filburn walk out, he will cast _Touch of Fatigue_ and hold the charge for an anticipated attack. As a swift action, he will also spend one Arcane point to enhance his weapon for a +1 bonus.

2) See IC thread for Disguise/Bluff rolls. Hopefully since he's already a tiefling with demonic features, he doesn't need much of a disguise and can just play into his heritage (translation: I cans has circumstance bonus pl0z??)

3) Assuming they get into range for a surprise charge, the following rolls apply:

Attack: (1d20+11)[*29*]
CC: (1d20+11)[*17*] for x2 on 29+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] plus _Touch of Fatigue_: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*8*]

----------


## Untarr

*Shield* - (1d20+6)[*22*]
It apparently didn't like my space.  I did not delete any rolls.  I'm leaving the original post unedited for confirmation.

----------


## Farmerbink

lol, how can an unedited post have a deleted roll count?  That's weird.

----------


## MuffinMan

Arrow recovery (2 succeeds):
(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*2*]
(1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Farmerbink

There is no visible magic on the building's exterior. 

JWally will need to either roll quite a few disable device checks or take 20 to overcome the lock. Oh his masterwork tools, he needs a 19+

----------


## JWallyR

More Disable Device checks:
(1d20+11)[*28*]
(1d20+11)[*23*]
(1d20+11)[*17*]
(1d20+11)[*26*]
(1d20+11)[*29*]
(1d20+11)[*15*]
(1d20+11)[*23*]
(1d20+11)[*18*]
(1d20+11)[*31*]
(1d20+11)[*20*]
(1d20+11)[*16*]
(1d20+11)[*31*]
(1d20+11)[*29*]
(1d20+11)[*19*]
(1d20+11)[*12*]
(1d20+11)[*17*]
(1d20+11)[*12*]
(1d20+11)[*12*]
(1d20+11)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

The light spell will, indeed, attract *ahem* attention.  I'd like to give everyone else a chance to respond/react before officially starting combat.  

(IE: please feel free to post basic room reactions, but not much more.  I'll update probably Sunday night.)

----------


## JWallyR

Heh. I didn't see this before posting, but I feel pretty vindicated.

Unrelated: Morevek is down 8HP, and doesn't have a wand of CLW or enough ranks in UMD to reliably activate one. I'd love to get him up above ~75% HP before we go into a fight, so I'd appreciate if one of our resident divine casters can help him out.

Some rolls, assuming use of a CL 1 CLW wand until at least 5 HP are cured:
(1d8+1)[*5*] -_-
(1d8+1)[*2*]
(1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*16*] Waylan init
(1d20+2)[*12*] Aurora init
(1d20+4)[*13*] Elrembriel init
(1d20+4)[*17*] Morevek init
(1d20+8)[*9*] Filiburn init

Baddies: (2d10+3)[*7*]

Grats, beeches.  You guys go first, again.

----------


## JWallyR

Gonna burn a use of Inspiration to add (1d6)[*3*] to that horrid Acrobatics roll.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*FarmerBink*, did our spells conjuring light happen? If so, were they dispelled? All of them?

I ask, because it will help to counterbalance the Darkness spell-like-ability if only one was cast. Let me know via this thread, not Hangouts, please.

----------


## Farmerbink

Oh, yes.  Uhhhhh.
That may somewhat change my math.  How do magical darkness and light interact?  Is each casting one step in the other direction, so it would take two _additional_ SLAs to fully counter both orisons?

On closer inspection, it seems clear that the darkness spell is intended to override any castings of light orisons, due to the spell level distinction.

That said, _daylight_ is a 3rd-level spell, so it will counter the darkness SLAs.  _Radiance_, also, is a magical item with caster level 20, so I'll rule that it's ability to emit light like a torch will override the darkness SLAs as well.  With that in mind, and in collusion with the rulebook regarding "command word" magic items, I will rule that the command to make _Radiance_ emit light like a torch is, indeed, a standard action.  Using one standard to counter two of theirs is a solid trade, IMO.

Edit: All that is to say that it is, at current, dark.  If you kill the Tieflings before your light orisons wear off, they will suddenly burst into effectiveness, again.  Of course, it's likely that Radiance or Daylight will kind of make that questionably useful.

----------


## Farmerbink

Further, I will clarify that Irabeth and Aurora both hit T3.  It's not _quite_ downed yet, but bloodied.  Thanks to cover, Waylan will not hit T3, even if the light level is increased.  Morevek will hit T6, but take an AoO (not yet rolled) from T3, in the process of getting there.

You up, brah. :-P

Edit: I'll probs bot tomorrow PM, if you haven't posted before then.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Concentration check, DC 10 + spell level + damage taken = 18 (1d20+11)[*21*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Oops, I botched the damage roll for the elemental. Correction: (1d6+10)[*11*]

----------


## Untarr

*Shield_Dmg* - (1d4+2)[*5*]

Reroll for typo

----------


## Gwynfrid

Botched roll (3d4+3)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

We're "starting" at the top of round 27:

(1d20+6)[*20*] Waylan init
(1d20+2)[*10*] Aurora init
(1d20+4)[*11*] Elrembriel init
(1d20+4)[*13*] Morevek init
(1d20+8)[*21*] Filiburn init

A init: (3d6+2)[*10*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(The Planes) (1d20+12)[*30*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek can attempt to learn about them as well through Knowledge (Planes): (1d20+9)[*14*] plus (1d6)[*1*] from free inspiration

edit: lawl, that won't do it

----------


## Farmerbink

You aren't able to recall anything beyond recognizing them as demons, and acknowledging the typical demonic defenses that come with it.

----------


## Farmerbink

Just wanted to explicitly express apology for the length of delay.  I had a busier weekend than expected, and am currently caught up in preparation for bringing home a puppy on Thursday.  I'll update this evening, if I'm not able to this afternoon.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Spellcraft (1d20+12)[*13*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Knowledge: Religion (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Spellcraft to identify: (1d20+5)[*6*] vs DC 16

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*FarmerBink*, does Filburn see anything with which he could bar the door? I posted that he looked for one, but you never responded with that information and we got distracted by discussion (both OoC and IC)...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Double post, but can I get a response to my question, *FarmerBink*?

----------


## Farmerbink

I put it in hangouts, erroneously expecting that you'd see it.  That said:

There's nothing suitable in the antechamber- it's largely empty except for a small pile that might once have been a chair or frame or something.  Some of the benches and pews from the shrine might be suitable, but it's not ideal.  Also, the door appears to open inward, so that's likely to be a problem.

(all of the doors have opened inward, actually, though it hasn't previously been relevant)

----------


## JWallyR

I'm assuming the 15 fails, and the enemies don't give evidence of immediately bursting through the door, in which case a couple more tries are in order:

Disable Device: (1d20+11)[*21*]
Disable Device: (1d20+11)[*22*]
Disable Device: (1d20+11)[*31*]
Disable Device: (1d20+11)[*22*]
Disable Device: (1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## Farmerbink

How long does everyone else give Morevek before doing something else?

Edit: for relevance, you have (I think) like 6 more rounds of buffs

----------


## Gwynfrid

As long as it takes. He can take 20, as far as I'm concerned. I'm on the lookout for a mental warning from Sruech'ul in the event something stirs on the first floor.

----------


## MuffinMan

+1 for "as long as it takes". Buffs have basically run out at this point so I think it's more advantageous to take our time than rush in.

----------


## Farmerbink

I think there must be some confusion.  Filburn initially heard voices speaking (in the demonic tongue) from behind the door leading towards the stairs.  Aurora _also_ attempted to open that door (noting his post).  That same door is the one which is locked, which Morevek is now attempting to unlock.  

Is Filburn guarding the door to the temple (leading northward), or....?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn will guard the door we _aren't_ opening. I will edit my post to reflect that.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*16*] Waylan init
(1d20+2)[*21*] Aurora init
(1d20+4)[*15*] Morevek init
(1d20+8)[*24*] Filiburn init

(1d20+3)[*5*] O init
(1d20+3)[*12*] C init

----------


## Untarr

*Fort* - (1d20+7)[*25*]

MIssed fort roll

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's roll for Sickened condition: (1d4+1)[*4*] rounds after leaving the cloud

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's Acrobatics roll to move through occupied/threatened spaces (includes +5 from Daredevil boots clicked together as a free action: (1d20+15)[*29*]  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin: 

Inspiration roll if the previous result is less than 25: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## JWallyR

Another acrobatics check to undo the successful acrobatics check last round: (1d20+15)[*23*]
Inspiration if the previous roll result is less than 25: (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Rerolling botched arrow damages for rapid shot:
dmg 1 (1d8+4)[*10*]
dmg 2 (1d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I think we should gather what resources we can quickly find and reassess. I don't think resting is an option, but we need to push forward hard and wrap this up somehow. Filburn can cast Invisibility and Disguise Self once more each and try to make his way upstairs, but there is risk to that. Does anyone else have any good ideas?

----------


## Gwynfrid

1) Spellcraft DC=15+CL for the potions and ring. Elrembriel has a +2 racial bonus to this.

4x potions of CLW DC16
(1d20+14)[*29*]
(1d20+14)[*19*]
(1d20+14)[*21*]
(1d20+14)[*29*]

1x potion of barkskin DC18
(1d20+14)[*20*]

1x potion of spider climb DC18
(1d20+14)[*29*]

ring of protection +1 DC20
(1d20+14)[*30*]

EDIT - all done!

----------


## Gwynfrid

2) Healing

Aurora: 15/52
Elrembriel: 13/28
Irabeth: 18/42
Waylan: 31/40
Filburn: 31/44
Morevek: 34/38

After Waylan's channeling and CMW:

Aurora: 38/52
Elrembriel: 23/28
Irabeth: 28/42
Waylan: 40/40
Filburn: 41/44
Morevek: 38/38

Waylan's remaining 2 spells should go to the paladins for 10 and 5 HP:

Aurora: 43/52
Elrembriel: 23/28
Irabeth: 38/42
Filburn: 41/44

I think we'd better make sure we're all at max for what's coming. Aurora will use one of her LoH remaining and, if necessary, a CLW. Elrembriel will take a CLW and I'd recommend Irabeth and Filburn do the same.

Aurora 
LoH (2d6)[*4*]
CLW (1d8+1)[*3*]

Elrembriel 
CLW (1d8+1)[*3*]

EDIt - Meh. I don't think I want to use a potion for the last 2 HP.

Aurora: 50/52
Elrembriel: 26/28
Irabeth: 38/42
Filburn: 41/44

----------


## JWallyR

1) I want to note for the record that Morevek will claim the Ring of Protection +1 unless someone else wants it. I seem to remember that being something of a consensus in hangouts, but it's been a very rough week so I'm all over the place.

2) I did a quick review of DM posts in recent threads, and other than the things Farmerbink mentioned, the only thing that stood out to me were the runes carved into the Shrine on either side of an insignia. I'm hoping Morevek can get a Knowledge check to discern whatever meaning or significance might be to those runes: (1d20+9)[*29*] (all have the same mod) + (1d6)[*6*] free inspiration.

3) I found the "Alchemist's Lab" item, but I don't see any Masterwork stats. Am I to assume that it's a +3 instead of the +2 on Craft (Alchemy) checks? Or is it a Masterwork _Portable_ Alchemist's Lab, and therefore a +2 instead of a +1? Or is it something else entirely?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

1. I concur.

2. Nice rolls.

3. I think an Alchemist Lab is required for most (non-Alchemists, non-Investigators) to perform Alchemy checks at all. The Masterwork should add a +2 (if I am remembering correctly).

----------


## JWallyR

Spellcraft checks for identification:
(1d20+12)[*20*]

+1 cold iron longsword (not identified): (1d20+12)[*26*]
(1x) amulet of natural armor +1 (not identified): (1d20+12)[*30*]
(1x) chain shirt +1 (not identified): (1d20+12)[*31*]
(1x) breastplate +1, emblazoned with Iomedae's holy symbol (not identified): (1d20+12)[*27*]
(1x) cloak of protection +1 (not identified): (1d20+12)[*22*]
(1x) +1 blinding shield (not identified): (1d20+12)[*29*]

DM approval of successes would be awesome, or I can try to look up DCs?

In any case, assuming we are able to successfully determine these items, would Morevek still be the logical choice for the amulet of natural armor? (Assuming same reasoning as for the ring of Protection)

Oh, and what's a cloak of protection?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

I think you beat all the DCs. 

And It's a brain fart.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I think the bulk of the non-magical weapons should be turned over to Irabeth and her resistance group. All that cold iron will do a lot of good.

Among the rest I guess Waylan will love the bow and arrows. Once Aurora has used her potion of barkskin, I think the amulet of natural armor would be a reasonable ask. She has no interest in any of the other things. And if the cloak is actually a cloak of resistance, then I would like to claim it for Elrembriel, who has the worst saves of the group by far.

----------


## Farmerbink

It is actually a cloak of resistance.

(that almost said "clock")

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Does Aurora have any Natural Armor Bonuses? How about Morevek? If either are lacking such a bonus, the Amulet of Natural Armor +1 should go to them first. If *both* have Natural AC bonuses, Filburn would use it.

*JWallyR*, the description you gave in your post was more like gaining a natural armor bonus than a deflection bonus. Those bonuses are more like a force field than increased thickness of skin. Just FYI.

*FarmerBink* - is the MW Steel Shield a Heavy or Light Shield?

Filburn could use the +1 Blinding Shield (if Aurora already has a magic shield - if not, she can have it). I haven't looked at her character sheet, though.

Does Waylan want the Masterwork Composite Longbow (+3 Str)? It would be a significant upgrade to Filburn's ranged option, but if it would be better used as a primary weapon, I will of course decline and let him have it instead.

The armors are a bit more complicated. The +1 chain shirt is a straight upgrade from MW chain shirt. The Breastplate is more AC (+2 for Filburn), but will decrease his skill checks by the same amount. In addition, he isn't really religious, so the holy symbol is not a perk. If someone else would use it, they should.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek did not have any natural armor bonus, so I was writing him as claiming the amulet. I forgot mid-post that it was an amulet and not a ring, though, so _that_'s where the mistake was. I'll correct it. He already had a ring of protection +1, which is a deflection bonus.

Morevek has no interest in any of the weapons (they're not Katanas and he has a strength penalty), shields or armor (can't use 'em).

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's current bow (+1 magic, +1 Str) is better for him than the +3 str composite longbow, so he will pass on that.

He'll claim the MW heavy mace as a backup weapon and the arrows, of course. 

The breastplate would hinder his Max Dex, so he'll pass on it. The +1 chain shirt would be a straight upgrade for Waylan, but priority should go to Filburn if he wants it. Similarly the +1 cloak is always beneficial, but Waylan has solid saves already and someone else could probably benefit more from it.

----------


## Farmerbink

I need to request some clarification.  While Morevek is working to open the door, where is everyone else?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn was watching the stairs while staying in touch with the other PCs via our spell-link.

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan will be staying close to Filburn, also watching the stairs.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I had to scroll way up in the Hangout to find who had each scale, so I'm writing this down for later reference, because I'm pretty sure I'll forget it of I don't. 

*Terendelev's Scales*

In all cases, the caster level is 19.  If you ever possess multiple scales, they serve no function until all but one are removed.

*(Waylan) Terendelev's Scale of Cloudwalking:* Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast levitate.  In addition, a small pillar of clouds rises below the levitating object or creature, providing 20% concealment to any creature or object contained within.

*(Morevek) Terendelev's Scale of Cunning:*  Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast alter self.  While disguised, the target gains a +4 bonus on all bluff checks made against evil creatures.

*(Elrembriel) Terendelev's Scale of Protection:* Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast resist energy- limited to electricity and cold.  When damage is prevented in this fashion, half the value is stored within the scale.  This energy can be discharged as a ranged touch attack with an increment of 50' within one minute.

*(Aurora) Terendelev's Scale of Grace:*Three times per day, as a swift action, this scale can be used to cast grace.  During this round, if you move 20 feet or more, and attack a creature previously beyond your reach, any standard attack is resolved against the target's flat-footed armor class.

*(Filburn) Terendelev's Scale of Retribution:* Three times per day, as a standard action, this scale can be used to cast align weapon- restricted to good and law.  When active, critical confirmation rolls receive a +2 bonus.  This bonus does not stack with similar effects, beyond +4.[/SPOILER]

----------


## Farmerbink

So it doesn't get lost, I want anyone who approaches that room (or any other on the second floor)- and is attempting to do so without being noticed- to roll a stealth check.  I will account for doors and space in between, but there is reasonable potential for discovery.

Where are Aurora and Waylan going?  Does Filburn want to approach from the stairs?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Well, if Waylan is ok to use the scale on her too, Aurora will take the Levitate train upstairs. Otherwise she'll go inside, but then she'll stay at the bottom of the stairs, so as to not alarm the enemy. She'll stay there until she hears noise above.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Filburn will go up the stairs and approach the door opposite of Morevek. Stealth: (1d20+8)[*11*].

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*24*] W init
(1d20+2)[*3*] A init
(1d20+4)[*22*] E init
(1d20+4)[*5*] M init
(1d20+8)[*13*] F init

(1d20+7)[*27*] enemy init

Edit: Rut roh.

----------


## Gwynfrid

I forgot this in the IC, but obviously Elrembriel tries to identify these bugs:
Knowledge(The Planes) (1d20+12)[*17*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's Knowledge check (rolled in Hangouts) was *26*. Pending any useful strategic info before I make Morevek's action.

----------


## Farmerbink

They clearly are demonic, and possess the defenses of such (DR cold iron, resistances etc).  They can magically create darkness, and breath spouts of acidic bile.

Further, Morevek is aware that they often carry diseases, and that the after-effects of a bite may be much worse than the immediate pain (though that is not minor).

#devilgrin

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*23*] W init
(1d20+2)[*16*] A init
(1d20+4)[*16*] E init
(1d20+4)[*23*] M init
(1d20+8)[*22*] F init

(1d20+2)[*4*] S init

>_>
<_<
No reason.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's Acrobatics check to tumble through the foe's space: (1d20+14)[*18*] plus (1d6)[*6*] from inspiration *if* the final result is less than 20.

----------


## JWallyR

Knowledge (Planes) check (or other if applicable, all knowledge mods are equivalent): (1d20+9)[*29*] plus (1d6)[*2*] for free inspiration

----------


## Farmerbink

Morevek immediately recognizes the beast as a _Schir_ demon.  A schir resembles a tall, muscular humanoid with the head and hooves of a demonic goat. A ragged hide covers patches of a schirs body, usually around the forearms and lower legs, with a crestlike patch running down from the creatures crown to the nape of its neck. This specimen is no different.

Schir demons are 7 feet tall, though they usually stoop and so appear shorter, and weigh around 300 pounds. Also known as spite demons, schirs are among the most violent and vile-tempered inhabitants of the Abyss. Schirs are formed from the souls of mortals who either committed or framed others for heinous crimesacts committed for the sole purpose of petty retribution. Despite such origins, schirs occupy one of the lowest orders in the demonic hierarchy, often serving as front-line infantry in demonic armies or as guards for minor demonic commanders.

Schir demons are notably more hearty than most of the other lesser demons, possessing a greater degree of elemental resistance than many of their vile "kin."  Further, they frequently demonstrate unusual resistance to the arcane arts. ((They have SR))

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel's knowledge re. the peryton: (1d20+12)[*22*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's knowledge check: (1d20+9)[*29*] plus (1d6)[*5*] free inspiration

----------


## Farmerbink

It's a this.

----------


## MuffinMan

All of the rapid shots against the schir demon:

round whatever
atk1 (1d20+7)[*18*], cc1 (1d20+7)[*22*], dmg1 (1d8+3)[*10*], cdmg1 (2d8+6)[*11*]
atk2 (1d20+7)[*26*], cc2 (1d20+7)[*26*], dmg2 (1d8+3)[*4*], cdmg2 (2d8+6)[*15*]

round whatever + 1
atk1 (1d20+7)[*11*], cc1 (1d20+7)[*25*], dmg1 (1d8+3)[*9*], cdmg1 (2d8+6)[*14*]
atk2 (1d20+7)[*12*], cc2 (1d20+7)[*26*], dmg2 (1d8+3)[*10*], cdmg2 (2d8+6)[*21*]

round whatever + 2
atk1 (1d20+7)[*24*], cc1 (1d20+7)[*15*], dmg1 (1d8+3)[*8*], cdmg1 (2d8+6)[*16*]
atk2 (1d20+7)[*15*], cc2 (1d20+7)[*27*], dmg2 (1d8+3)[*9*], cdmg2 (2d8+6)[*10*]

round whatever + 3
atk1 (1d20+7)[*24*], cc1 (1d20+7)[*21*], dmg1 (1d8+3)[*11*], cdmg1 (2d8+6)[*12*]
atk2 (1d20+7)[*26*], cc2 (1d20+7)[*18*], dmg2 (1d8+3)[*4*], cdmg2 (2d8+6)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

One cold iron lucern hammer (1d20+8)[*25*] damage (1d12+6)[*15*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*15*] cd (1d12+6)[*17*]

Two cold iron lucern hammers (1d20+8)[*11*] damage (1d12+6)[*18*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*17*] cd (1d12+6)[*11*]

Three cold iron lucern hammers (1d20+8)[*26*] damage (1d12+6)[*11*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*18*] cd (1d12+6)[*12*]

Four cold iron lucern hammers (1d20+8)[*14*] damage (1d12+6)[*12*] cc(28) (1d20+8)[*28*] cd (1d12+6)[*10*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*1.*Attack the schir: Falcata +1 (1d20+9)[*27*] attack, (1d20+9)[*14*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*9*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*26*] critical strike damage

*2.* Attack the schir: Falcata +1 (1d20+9)[*25*] attack, (1d20+9)[*29*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*10*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*21*] critical strike damage

*3.* Attack the schir: Falcata +1 (1d20+9)[*27*] attack, (1d20+9)[*25*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*9*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*17*] critical strike damage

*4.* Attack the schir: Falcata +1 (1d20+9)[*14*] attack, (1d20+9)[*22*] (19-20/x3), (1d8+6)[*12*] magical slashing damage, (2d8+12)[*18*] critical strike damage

----------


## JWallyR

All rolls assume Spell Combat, Fighting Defensively, and Flanking.

*Spoiler: Round 1*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*16*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*22*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] slashing/cold iron/magic plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*11*] slashing/cold iron/magic

Concentration check vs DC 15 to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ if Schir not dead: (1d20+10)[*15*]

If successful:
Attack: (1d20+5)[*25*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*13*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*13*] slashing/cold iron/magic plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] slashing/cold iron/magic


*Spoiler: Round 2*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*19*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*21*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] slashing/cold iron/magic plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] slashing/cold iron/magic

Concentration check vs DC 15 to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ if Schir not dead: (1d20+10)[*23*]

If successful:
Attack: (1d20+5)[*24*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*25*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*9*] slashing/cold iron/magic plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] slashing/cold iron/magic


*Spoiler: Round 3*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*10*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*20*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] slashing/cold iron/magic plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*6*] slashing/cold iron/magic

Concentration check vs DC 15 to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ if Schir not dead: (1d20+10)[*19*]

If successful:
Attack: (1d20+5)[*14*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*23*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] slashing/cold iron/magic plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*7*] slashing/cold iron/magic


*Spoiler: Round 4*
Show

Attack: (1d20+5)[*8*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*15*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] slashing/cold iron/magic plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*12*] slashing/cold iron/magic

Concentration check vs DC 15 to cast _Touch of Fatigue_ if Schir not dead: (1d20+10)[*30*]

If successful:
Attack: (1d20+5)[*8*]
CC: (1d20+5)[*25*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+5)[*10*] slashing/cold iron/magic plus _Touch of Fatigue_ if not expended: Fort save vs DC 15 else fatigued, 3 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+5)[*8*] slashing/cold iron/magic

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's Heal check for diagnosing the mangled bodies: (1d20+7)[*27*] vs DC 15

----------


## Gwynfrid

Potions: 
Aurora, CSW (3d8+5)[*23*] and, if the first one is less than 25 total, a second: (3d8+5)[*17*] EDIT - the second one only makes sense if the first one is less than 15 or so.
Elrembriel, CLW (1d8+1)[*2*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Please, everyone make it a point to drink and roll for potions before we move onward.  Once Everyone has posted (at least in OOC) to that effect, I'll adjudicate Filburn's use of the chime (unless he posts again beforehand with alternative intentions).

----------


## JWallyR

Due to the uninspiring CSW, a CMW potion as well: (2d8+2)[*6*] (I think the CSW should have been at 3d8+5 since clerics get 3rd level spells at 5th level, so I'm deducting 1 from the 2d8+3 that I understand to be correct for CMW)

----------


## JWallyR

Why am I even still trying. Another CMW: (2d8+3)[*12*] (this is the correct value if I understand it correctly)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge(Arcana) (1d20+12)[*25*]
If there is a magic item to identify: Spellcraft (1d20+14)[*15*]

----------


## Farmerbink

There's no magic item to identify, precisely.  It's an inactive spell effect.

----------


## JWallyR

So, while waiting on DM info regarding my recent post, I also wanted to ask- was there something noticeable about the clawed/disfigured person examining the stone that would hint as to her combat capabilities? A knowledge check from Morevek if it helps: (1d20+9)[*28*] plus (1d6)[*2*] free inspiration.

Asking in part because Morevek has 2 extract slots remaining; one is prepared (Shield) and one is not. I can prepare Long Arm and have a pretty solid combat readout for this minotaur dude, but Long Arm is questionable if Morevek is planning to be one of roughly 2 people solidly in melee. Alternatively, if the minotaur clearly has reach, Long Arm would be reasonable.

With Shield, Morevek's AC will be 27. Not unhittable, but obviously solid. If the head honcho _after_ the minotaur looks like a martial opponent then Morevek might not want to blow all his stuff on this fight. If it's a caster-looking thing, his AC and reach aren't probably the issue.

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*11*] W init
(1d20+2)[*9*] A init
(1d20+4)[*6*] E init
(1d20+4)[*5*] M init
(1d20+8)[*19*] F init

(1d20)[*10*] D init

----------


## Gwynfrid

For future reference: Elrembriel's init modifier is +5 (+3 Dex, +1/2 levels divination school).

----------


## Farmerbink

Noted.  Please feel free to correct any other out-of-date info, guys.  Thanks :-)

----------


## Gwynfrid

As we now have Jeslyn on the map, I can be more explicit about movement: Aurora will move to AJ42. I think an AoO is inevitable, that's certainly why she chose this position. Aurora wants to be first to take it, first because it's her duty, and also because, thanks to Smite Evil and all her paladin goodness, she's probably got the best odds against it.

 Meanwhile, Elrembriel will take a 5-ft step to AG44 if Waylan is kind enough to vacate that spot. If not, then AG45 will do fine.

----------


## MuffinMan

Botched damage rolls for Waylan's holy arrow:

dmg (1d8+4)[*10*] piercing + (2d6)[*10*] sacred = *20*
cdmg (2d8+8)[*24*] piercing + (4d6)[*10*] sacred = *34*

----------


## JWallyR

Two botched D20s from the IC thread:

(1d20)[*2*]
(1d20)[*5*]

Edit: Freaking wow. What trash.

----------


## JWallyR

Derp. Some Caster Level checks that were copied and pasted in error:
(1d20+4)[*22*]
(1d20+4)[*11*]
(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d20+4)[*13*]
(1d20+4)[*19*]

----------


## JWallyR

Assuming that the D12 can't be "banked" for future rounds, here's Morevek's D12 bonus to his AoO attack roll: (1d12)[*7*]

----------


## JWallyR

Forgot the Caster Level check to affect the Babau with Chill Touch: (1d20+4)[*21*]
And another in case there end up being multiple targets this round: (1d20+4)[*12*]
Anticipating that I'll need to use my D12 on one of these: (1d12)[*7*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Forgot to roll (1d12)[*5*] for Filburn's attacks...

----------


## JWallyR

So I have some questions that I think need to be answered before I can post like I want to.
1) Can Morevek 5ft step to AE45? I'm not sure of the geometry of the space, what with the stairs. Would be handy to flank the only non-blind enemy with a full attack.
2) Can we get an update on the general condition of the remaining attackers? "Mildly wounded" "unhurt" etc.
3) Normally, with Spell Combat, the magus may "choose to cast the spell first or make the weapon attacks first, but if he has more than one attack, he cannot cast the spell between weapon attacks." However, Morevek has one charge of Chill Touch remaining, and Haste is active. Is it legal for Morevek to do something like this:
1. Make normal attack from BAB
2. Cast spell through Spell Combat
3. Take extra attack granted by Haste
...or must Morevek cast his spell at the beginning or end, with one "normal" attack in the middle either way?

----------


## JWallyR

I went ahead and posted, working under the assumption that Morevek can only cast spells as part of Spell Combat at the beginning or end, Haste notwithstanding, and either the 5ft step is legal or it ain't.

Free D12 roll, to be added: (1d12)[*2*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Free d12 adding to the first arrow attack: (1d12)[*12*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's D12 bonus: (1d12)[*5*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's Caster level check to affect B4 with Chill Touch: (1d20+4)[*12*]  + *5* from D12 bonus, rolled above
Another Caster level check to affect a second target (if applicable) with Chill Touch: (1d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## JWallyR

So, I thought I'd collect some of my thoughts for and questions about the Mythic transition and Morevek's retraining in the thread for permanence.

1) I plan to adjust Morevek's campaign trait to better match his character and the Trickster mythic path, which he will be taking. He'll have Chance Encounter instead of Stolen Fury, and will be committed to the Trickster path.

2) I will be taking the Mythic Weapon Finesse mythic feat, which replaces Slashing Grace. During the retraining that we were discussing I'll be retraining to VMC rogue, and will lose a feat along the way, so Slashing Grace will just go away if I understand the process correctly.

3) A question about *Fleet Charge (Ex):* As a swift action, you can expend one use of mythic power to move up to your speed. At any point during this movement, you can make a single melee or ranged attack at your highest attack bonus, adding your tier to the attack roll. This is in addition to any other attacks you make this round. Damage from this attack bypasses all damage reduction.

Does the movement provided by this ability provoke AoOs? Or because it's a swift action, is that "too fast" for AoOs? The closest analogue I can find is Quickened Spell Metamagic, which explicitly states that it does not provoke AoOs. Most other Swift actions of which I'm aware wouldn't provoke in the first place.
4) A couple of questions about *Enhance Magic Items (Ex)*: Your mythic presence enhances the power of certain magic items. Add half your tier to the caster level of potions, scrolls, staves, and wands you use. When using a staff or wand, you may activate the item by expending one use of mythic power instead of one of the item's charges.

A) Would Morevek be able to use this ability with his own Spell-Scars (like scrolls), adding half his tier to the caster level of any spells cast from them?
B) Does this ability do nothing until "half your tier" is 1 or greater, due to the lack of "minimum +1" verbiage?
C) About Spell-Scars (Magus Arcana)- I asked in Hangouts but would like to collect the questions here:i) Can spells be cast from scrolls (and by extension spell-scars) defensively?
ii) Can spells be cast from spell-scars as part of Spell Combat?

----------


## Farmerbink

3: yes, you would provoke AoOs, unless you used acrobatics in tandem. Considering everything else that ability does, I don't think that's imbalanced at all.

4: A) yes
B) I'm content to apply a minimum +1
C) i: yes, you can cast spells from scrolls defensively (that applies to everyone)
ii: I'm going to tentatively say yes.  Because spell combat explicitly requires that the spell be on the magus spell list and that you have a free hand, I don't think it's likely to be game-breaking.

----------


## JWallyR

Another question as I'm planning out my build, would the following ability apply to precision dice as well?

Fickle Attack (Ex): Whenever you roll damage for a melee or ranged attack with a weapon or alchemical item, you can treat any natural 1s on the damage dice as if they were the highest possible number on those dice. You can select this ability up to three times. The second time you select it, treat 1s and 2s as the highest value. The third time, treat 1s, 2s, and 3s as the highest value.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I have asked *FarmerBink* about this before, but the topic is coming up here with some serious urgency - I have written Filburn's backstory with the fluff of the Riftwarden Orphan (+2 Concentration) trait. This leads to the Archmage Mythic Path according to the mechanics, but I do not think that is what Filburn should really be taking as an intended Gish PC. Here's what I imagine is likely our spread as a party:

Waylan - Heirophant
Elrembriel - Archmage
Morevek - Trickster
Irabeth - not sure, but one of the remaining three (Marshal, Champion, Guardian)

Is this about right? As a Gish I plan to have Filburn strike hard in melee using magic to ensure he is tough enough and dangerous enough to be a threat. From a cursory read it sounds like the Champion fits my intentions. Can I keep the fluff for my original trait and work on a different Mythic Path (perhaps using a mix by way of the Dual Path feat)?

----------


## Farmerbink

@JWally: I'm.... hesitant.  Let me think on that one.

@DarkOne: I know the first three are accurate (at least based on my brief discussions with them).  I suspect Irabeth will be either a guardian or marshal, though it wouldn't be all that odd for her to be a champion.  I'd prefer you not *both* be champions, but that's ultimately up to you guys.  

For now, I'm content to let you guys keep your original campaign traits and take whatever mythic path you prefer.  I hope (but am not sure) that it will not become a problem later.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I am definitely leaning heavily towards the Champion path. If i can "claim" it (and possibly some Dual Path goodness with Archmage) that would make me happy, I think. There is still some research/reading I need to do.

----------


## Farmerbink

So first comment: feel free to retrain if you care to.  We're going to RP the immediate aftermath, and RP the return to Defender's Heart.  From there, there will be some time (and perhaps a few encounters) prior to the beginning of book two.  We have completed the "adventure" part of the first book.  

Barring a few discussions for closure, we are beginning....

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Alright, I am going to need some rulings as I update/retrain Filburn:

1. His Black Blade receives an innate Enhancement Bonus of +2. With a "normal" Black Blade Magus this weapon appears to be a Masterwork Weapon from level 1 onward. The Magus could improve it in the same manner as a Wizard could a bound weapon (as if they have the Craft Magic Arms and Armor feat). 

Filburn has a +1 Falcata already...does the +2 Enhancement Bonus stack with the enchantment that already exists? If not, it would be essentially a loss of about 2,000 GP in treasure effectively. Filburn is taking a hit on his BAB for this retraining, so I would prefer to have it be effectively a +3 weapon, but understand that that might present concerns. Let me know what I need to do here, bro.

2. To further complicate matters, the Black Blade is going to become a Legendary Item with Filburn's first (Universal) Path Ability. How many "Legendary Power" points does the weapon receive each day. All I can find is that it must be "at least 2" (search for "Legendary Power" - it is bolded)...

Filburn is getting close to ready for review. Please feel free to look him over and tell me what you see.

----------


## JWallyR

The Fickle Attack ability is a 3rd-tier path ability, and I wouldn't be taking it for much longer than that anyway, due to other preferable options. Just asking, as the larger the die, the less frequently that ability will "fire", though it might math out as equivalent due to higher top-end damage.

Just curious, really. Sneak Attack dice would certainly make that an attractive option, and probably _too_ attractive. I won't be horribly sad if you rule that it wouldn't apply.

----------


## Farmerbink

short answer: yes, all dice get that little buff.

----------


## JWallyR

Hmm. I might have to consider it more seriously, then. But the bookkeeping might get onorous, what with having to roll individual dice to check for their individual values.

----------


## Farmerbink

(4d6)[*3*][*5*][*3*][*1*](12) is a thing
(([rollv]))

----------


## JWallyR

(4d6)[*5*][*4*][*4*][*1*](14)

Just testing so I know what the heck is going on!

----------


## JWallyR

@Gwynfrid: I am retooling Morevek slightly, and in the process he's losing his one level of Investigator, which means he gains a level of Magus spell progression, and 2 2nd-level spells known. I know we discussed that Elrembriel does *not* know Glitterdust or Web, and Morevek picked those as his first spells known in the sudden pre-Babau-fight level-up due to the momentary tactical advantage and the fact that Morevek and Elrembriel can compare notes and trade each other on spells known. I assume that Elrembriel will want to learn Glitterdust and Web when time permits, but I'd like your input on the next 2 spells for Morevek to learn.

Morevek's highest-priority 2nd level spells to learn are:

Frigid Touch
Mirror Image
Some later priorities:
Ablative Barrier (Magus only)
Bladed Dash (Magus only)
Cat's Grace
Blur
Scorching Ray
Thoughts?

Edit: I am also rejiggering Morevek's Spell Blending Arcana, and he will now be capable of casting his own Mage Armor, with duration augmented through use of his Spell-Scars. If you have a crapton of first-level spell slots, I'm perfectly happy to let you continue casting that on Morevek, but I wanted to restructure his spells known to be more self-sufficient. Just FYI.

----------


## Gwynfrid

JWallyR: Your choice of spells should make the most sense to you, but I'll happily riff off what you have. That said:
- I have Magic Mirror for you to copy.
- I could see a play with Frigid Touch through the familiar, although it's on the risky side.
- Cat's Grace is of interest. 
- Blur is of moderate interest, because I will likely use Mirror Image first and will probably not have time for a second spell of that type.
- Scorching Ray is interesting but I won't use it before level 7, since Snowball is superior until that point. Scorching Ray is a solid candidate for Mythic Spell Lore, too. 

I will happily keep the level 1 spell slot if you don't need it. I might tempt you, however, with the Mythic version of Mage Armor at some future point... But don't count on it too much, since I won't gain more Mythic spells until we get to another tier, and when that happens I will have to choose between many juicy options. Until then, I'd like to keep the highest possible number of spell slots available for attack, since there is no guarantee I will find another wand of Magic Missile to keep me afloat during an extensive exploration+fighting sequence such as the one we just went through. 

Notes on your planned build (I found the link in Hangouts):
- Spell Blending is an expensive solution to get Mage Armor for the sake of self-sufficiency. Consider: it gives you the same effect as a 1000gp magic item that you could give to Elrembriel (assuming you find somewhere to buy one, and meanwhile she's happy to help for free). On top of that, the item in question doesn't use one of your very limited spell slots: Just memorize Shield instead!
- The Shatter Defenses + Deadly Stroke combo is interesting. I think you need Dazzling Display, though.
- I can't find a Mythic Combat Casting feat.
- Several of your picks require a swift or immediate action, of which you get 1 par round (2 if you don't move). This will likely limit you. I plan to alleviate this concern, in part, through casting Mythic Haste.

On my side I don't have a whole progression planned. My general idea is to help others with spells in combat, using Reach Spell as needed, bolstered by Arcane Metamastery at tier 3; to debuff (Slow, touch spells with Reach Spells, etc); to use summoning, more for flanking and battlefield control than for damage, although I'll try; and finish with some direct offense spells.

----------


## JWallyR

G- my responses:

1) You mean Mirror Image, and not Magic Mirror, I assume?
2) Frigid Touch is obviously better for the Magus as a combat tool, but you're welcome to copy it at some point. I feel like it's probably smart to have a usable 2nd-level offensive tool, though the control spells I grabbed first will be handy.
3) Cat's Grace is definitely a higher priority than Blur or Scorching ray, so the question becomes which of us learns it first. You're probably on the verge of learning 3rd level spells, so I can probably grab it in a level or two (or find a scroll?)
4) Spell Blending is not *just* for Mage armor- I want Touch of Fatigue as a reliable offensive spell schtick with a minor attached debuff. The question was what _else_ to get from the Wizard list in the process, and I didn't see many 0th or 1st-level spells of similar longevity. Through use of Morevek's Spell-scars with his own castings of Mage Armor, he can achieve longer durations than normal, and I would be happy to let Elrembriel use her spell slots for more direct in-combat uses. If/when she gets Mythic Mage Armor, we'll have to revisit this conversation.  :Small Big Grin: 
5) I'm not sure what happened to Dazzling Display; it was in the build at some point, but I seem to have misplaced it. I'll have to circle back and make sure it's all on there. Thanks for pointing it out.
6) Mythic Combat Casting

Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## Gwynfrid

> G- my responses:
> 
> 1) You mean Mirror Image, and not Magic Mirror, I assume?
> 2) Frigid Touch is obviously better for the Magus as a combat tool, but you're welcome to copy it at some point. I feel like it's probably smart to have a usable 2nd-level offensive tool, though the control spells I grabbed first will be handy.
> 3) Cat's Grace is definitely a higher priority than Blur or Scorching ray, so the question becomes which of us learns it first. You're probably on the verge of learning 3rd level spells, so I can probably grab it in a level or two (or find a scroll?)
> 4) Spell Blending is not *just* for Mage armor- I want Touch of Fatigue as a reliable offensive spell schtick with a minor attached debuff. The question was what _else_ to get from the Wizard list in the process, and I didn't see many 0th or 1st-level spells of similar longevity. Through use of Morevek's Spell-scars with his own castings of Mage Armor, he can achieve longer durations than normal, and I would be happy to let Elrembriel use her spell slots for more direct in-combat uses. If/when she gets Mythic Mage Armor, we'll have to revisit this conversation. 
> 5) I'm not sure what happened to Dazzling Display; it was in the build at some point, but I seem to have misplaced it. I'll have to circle back and make sure it's all on there. Thanks for pointing it out.
> 6) Mythic Combat Casting
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


1) Yes. Clearly, I wrote the post above in a slight state of jet lag...
2) OK.
3) Cat's Grace is on the spellbook we found at Blackwing. I didn't copy it yet due to a failed Spellcraft check, but with the new level I will try again. So that's one you don't need to buy.
4) OK.
5) You're welcome.
6) See 1). And thanks.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Note about loot:
- I entered the list of things we found in the garrison in the Google Drive spreadsheet.
- Elrembriel already grabbed the Book of Extended Summoning.
- She'd be interested in a Cloak of Resistance, and nothing else on the list (I think the scrolls of Dispel Magic are divine, so she can't use them).
- I'm not sure if we get to sell the contents of the armory we found in Iomedae's shrine, or if the expectation is that we donate it to the cause? Donating would make the most sense in my opinion, especially since we got a whole lot of freebies from Irabeth before we went into the garrison (thanks for that wand, by the way!).

Also, can we get some downtime? There's a lot of spellbook work to be done. I'm hoping to purchase some spells, too.

----------


## JWallyR

If Morevek's natural 1 on stealth turns out to be a failure, he can reroll once per day due to his campaign trait: (1d20+11)[*25*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Knowledge (The Planes) about the Vermlek, from Filburn's description: (1d20+13)[*25*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's Knowledge (Planes): (1d20+9)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

You don't know nuffin.  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin: 

Elrembriel recalls that the Vermlek's tend to actually be fairly docile, if left to their own devices.  Most of these demons prefer to live quietly among humans, disguised as someone like a grave keeper, secretly feeding their unusual mixture of lust and hunger for flesh in relative peace.  They are often forced to serve as expendable front-line troops by more powerful demons (like the Babau).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

If the critical confirmation roll fails (*14* vs Flat-Footed AC), Filburn will use a Legendary Surge from his Legendary Weapon for +(1d8)[*6*] to the confirmation roll.

----------


## WalkingTheShade

Beginner's mistake, reposting here:


Charge V1, into O27.

Spending Inspiring Rush on that charge, for +1 attack and +1 damage.

Charge mitigates Power Attack penalty.

*Attack* - (1d20+12)[*25*] (Threat on 31+, *Confirm* - (1d20+12)[*27*])
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*14*] (*Critical* - (1d8+12)[*15*])

EDIT: forgot to take into account the +1 trait bonus to damage: Total should be *15*.
EDIT2: also forgot both Bull's Strength and Bless cast by Waylan.
Attack roll should be *28*, damage should be *17*.

As far as DR goes, Radiance is both magical and Cold Iron.

If total attack result is 18 or more and doesn't hit, spend Mythic Surge to add to attack, *Surge* - (1d6)[*2*].

----------


## Gwynfrid

First I'll roll here to determine if Elrembriel manages to finish her spell. That's unlikely, but who knows.

Concentration to cast while taking damage, DC22 (1d20+12)[*18*] - ah well. OK, off to find out what she might be able to do now. EDIT: As the DM ruled that only one of the demons teleported and didn't attack, this roll is now irrelevant. The one below applies, meaning success!

If this works, she needs to finish casting, so Concentration to cast defensively, DC19 (1d20+14)[*32*]

----------


## JWallyR

So DM- I assume Morevek needed to spend the Mythic point on fixing the failed defensive casting? And did it take both of Morevek's weapon strikes to put down the Vermlek? Trying to account for his Chill Touch charge and Mythic Power uses.

Also, how worried should we be that Elrembriel is alone and flanked over there? >_>

----------


## WalkingTheShade

Same question here: Did I need to spend that surge to hit? Seems unlikely with a 28 to hit, but you never know...

----------


## MuffinMan

Actually, Waylan is still banged up enough from that encounter that he'll spend his 3rd and final Channel of the day, as well: (3d6)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Stupid botched roll... Perception (1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Spellcraft DC18 to learn Dispel Magic: (1d20+14)[*27*]

All right - then, spend 270gp for transcribing the spells, and leveling is done. This is a total of 10 hours of work, so all of the evening, some of the night and a good chunk of the morning are used up.

----------


## Farmerbink

It won't immediately matter (and probably won't matter at all), but I want to mention that Elrembriel will be fatigued until she gets a good night's sleep.  

Unrelated, I like the scene you've started, but want to give everyone else at least a few hours to respond to my last post before I start following up.

----------


## MuffinMan

> I'd also like to take this opportunity to remind you that each campaign trait comes with its own character hook.  These are thinks your character would want to spend time researching or asking people about (though the latter may be difficult, depending on the complexity of the experiences).


Err... when you have a chance, would you mind posting those again, or linking me to where they're already written down? I though I had added the relevant text under the "Notes" portion of my character sheet, but apparently not...

EDIT: I found a little bit about the paths here in post #16, but not the traits/hooks themselves.

EDIT: Ok, here are the campaign traits. I'll just paste them here for easy reference:

*Spoiler: Trait: Chance Encounter*
Show

Associated Mythic Path: Trickster. You always tended to get in over your head as a child, but your biggest youthful misadventure was the time you accidentally found yourself behind enemy lines in the Worldwound. You probably never would have made it back home to Kenabres if not for the help of a mysterious woman who helped you trick your way through a group of cultists. The woman never told you her name, but you remember her beauty and a deep sense of sadness she seemed to carry with her. Her skill with the bow was impressive as well, but the thing you remember most about her was the symbol of Desna she woreshe often held onto it without seeming to realize it, as if the connection to the goddess was something she clung to in a sense of need, as someone might clutch at a rope while dangling over a vast pit. She left your side a few moments before you were picked up by a patrol of crusaders, who finished the job of escorting you back to safety, and youve never seen her again. Ever since, youve just been lucky when it comes to trickery. Once per day, if you fail an Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth check, you may immediately reroll that check as a free action. You must take the second result, even if it is worse. Multiple Characters: You and other characters were all saved by the same mysterious woman in your childhood. This could have been the same event, or she could have saved you on separate occasionsthe discovery that someone else was saved by the mysterious stranger has resulted in a long friendship (or perhaps friendly rivalry) with the others she rescued.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +2 trait bonus on Reflex saves. By expending on use of mythic power, you can take 20 on an Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth check without an increase in the time required to make the check.


*Spoiler: Trait: Child of the Crusade*
Show

Associated Mythic Path: Marshal. Your parents were members of the crusade, as were their parents before them. (If you are an elf, gnome, or other long-lived race, these could be brothers or cousins instead, since its possible that the Worldwound simply didnt exist at a time before you were born.) The righteousness of the crusades sometimes feels as if it runs in your very blood, and it bolsters you against demonic influence. Your parents may be alive still, or they may have perished on a missionthat choice is up to you. You grew up knowing them, though, and their zeal and devotion to the crusade is the primary reason you feel the same way. Theyve told you of other family members who have also been involved in the crusade, and its not uncommon for you to meet a distant cousin or long-lost aunt, uncle, or other family member while traveling among the border towns of Mendev. This strong family tie bolsters your mind and sense of belonging to the crusade. Once per day when you fail a saving throw against an effect created by a demon that would possess or incapacitate you mentally, you may immediately reroll that saving throw as a free action. You must take the second result, even if it is worse. Multiple Characters: If other characters take this trait, you should all be relatedyou can be siblings, cousins, or even more distant relations, but you should all be aware of this shared lineage.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +2 trait bonus to Will saves. Whenever you successfully save against a mind-affecting effect from a demon, as an immediate action you can expend one use of mythic power to cause the demon to become staggered for a number of rounds equal to your mythic tier. The demon can reduce this effect to 1 round by making a Will save (DC 10 + your mythic tier + your CHA mod).


*Spoiler: Trait: Exposed to Awfulness*
Show

Associated Mythic Path: Guardian. When you were a child, you were nearly slain by a demon that managed to make its way through the wardstones into the lands beyond. The demon was slain before it could kill you, but you lingered at deaths door in a coma for weeks before waking. Ever since then, youve been unusually hale and hearty, as if your body had endured its brush with awfulness by becoming supernaturally fit. But still, the scars (whether physical or purely mental) of your brush with death remain, and nightmares of what could have happened often plague your sleep. Something, be it your own personal force of will, some strange infection from the assault, or perhaps a combination of both, has made you stronger than before. Youre not sure what to make of the theories that you survived this exposure to awfulness because you yourself have some trace of demonic heritage that helped give you the advantage you needed to survive but whatever it was, youre glad for it! Your strange resistance to demonic attacks persists to this day. Once per day when you fail a saving throw against an effect created by a demon that would kill or physically incapacitate you, you can immediately reroll that saving throw as a free action. You must take the second result, even if it is worse. Multiple Characters: You and any others with this trait are related, if only distantly. You could be siblings or cousinsa condition that perhaps lends some credence to the theory that all of you share more than just a common bloodline.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +3 HP per level. When you are reduced to negative hit points by an attack or effect from a demon, as an immediate action you can expend one use of mythic power to heal damage equal to 2d6 + twice your mythic tier. This healing occurs after the damage is done  if the damage is enough to kill you, you cannot activate this ability.


*Spoiler: Trait: Riftwarden Orphan*
Show

Associated Mythic Path: Archmage. You bear a strange birthmark on your bodysomething youve learned is the Sign of the Seekers Spiral, a rune associated with the secret society known as the Riftwardens. You have researched this rune, and have learned that the mark sometimes appears on the children of Riftwardens who have been exposed to particularly strange planar energies. Unfortunately, you never knew your parents, for you were raised by a foster family in Kenabres. Your foster family has confirmed that both of your parents were Riftwardens, and has further conf irmed that your parents went missing on a secret mission into the Worldwound less than a month after you were born. Youre not sure what happened to them, but youre certain theyre deadand your gut tells you that the one who murdered them yet lives! In any event, youve long felt magic in your blood, and casting spells comes easily to you. You gain a +2 trait bonus on all concentration checks. Multiple Characters: You should be siblings with any other character that takes this trait, so that you share the same missing parents. Your parents could even be foster parents.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +4 trait bonus on caster level checks to penetrate a demons spell resistance. Once per day, you can recharge a charged magic item by expending one use of mythic power. Doing so adds a number of charges equal to 1d10 + your mythic tier to the item, up to its normal maximum number of charges.


*Spoiler: Trait: Stolen Fury*
Show

Associated Mythic Path: Champion. You were forced to take part in a demonic ritual as a youth after having been captured by cultists. Whatever the rituals purpose may have been, it didnt work out the way your captors envisionedrather than corrupting your soul, you absorbed the rituals energy and made it your own before you escaped to safety. Ever since, youve been haunted by strange nightmares about the ritual, and have long felt that the energies it bathed you in have changed you. Recently, those energies have changed its as if youve finally managed to come to terms with your past and have turned the rituals aftereffects to your advantage, following the old adage of what doesnt kill you makes you stronger. Youve been unable to learn more about the ritual or what it was for, but the question lingers in the back of your head to this day. This nagging has instilled in you a fury against demonkind. Today, when you face demons in combat, those energies bolster your fury, granting you a +2 trait bonus on all combat maneuver checks against demons. Multiple Characters: You and any other PC who takes this trait were all part of the same ritual, and it was only by working together that you managed to escapefurther, the support of your fellow ritual survivors has played a key role in your coming to terms with it, and you retain a close bond of friendship (or perhaps a friendly rivalry) to this day.

Mythic bonus: Gain a +2 trait bonus on Fortitude saves. By expending one use of mythic power as a swift action, you can ignore a single demons damage reduction for 1 minute, and increases the critical multiplier of any weapon you wield against that demon by 1.


*Spoiler: Trait: Touched by Divinity*
Show

Associated Mythic Path: Hierophant. As long as you can remember, youve had an unexplainable interest in one deity in particular. One of your parents may have been a priest of this deity, or you may have been an orphan raised by the church, but these alone cannot explain your deep connection to the faith. Youve always felt calm and at ease in places holy to the deity, and often have dreams about the god or goddess visiting youmost often in the form of a sacred animal or creature. Your faith is strong, even if you dont happen to be a divine spellcasterif you are a divine spellcaster, you should be a worshiper of this deity. You begin play with a silver holy symbol of your chosen deity for free. In addition, choose one domain associated with your chosen deity. You gain the use of that domains 1st-level domain spell as a spell-like ability usable once per day (CL equals your character level). Multiple Characters: If other characters choose this trait, you should all work together to decide what deity youre associated withit should be the same deity shared by all of you. You might even share the same dreams.

Mythic bonus: You can select a second domain granted by your deity. You can use the 1st-level spelss of both domains as spell-like abilities a number of time per day each equal to your mythic tier. By expending one use of mythic power, you may use any of these two domains spells as a spell-like ability, but my only use spells of a level equal to or less than your mythic tier.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Thanks for the reminder post, *MuffinMan*. I have tried engaging Aravashnial in conversation on this point, but I think I have exhausted what he knows. Perhaps the right person to ask is *FarmerBink*: is there anyone else to whom Filburn could go to ask about his parents? I would be glad to RP more on this topic, but I need a target for his questions...

----------


## Farmerbink

Perhaps unfortunately, the comment was more meaningfully directed at basically everyone else. XD

You have raised lots of questions about Filburn's parents, and we've played out some of that stuff on the side.  Frankly, as a result, I think I have a better grasp on your characterization of Filburn than most.  That's not intended to be insulting to the other players, of course, but there's progress to be made.  

Still, as should surprise no one, working full time and also getting ready for a kid is time consuming.  I'll get that post up tonight or tomorrow, because I have tomorrow off (and nothing else to do with it!  :Small Big Grin: ).

----------


## Gwynfrid

So we're getting 3 days, Elrembriel will of course use that time to work on her spellbook. If time allows, maybe a scroll of two. In addition, if we have any magic item not yet identified, she'll cast Identify as necessary.

We've shared this in the hangout but it's a fleeting medium, so I'm going to list here all of the spells I have access to, and are available for others to copy at their leisure.

Level 0 - all wizard spells

Level 1 

Alarm *
Blend
Burning hands
Color spray
Detect secret doors
Expeditious retreat
Glue seal
Grease
Heightened awareness
Identify
Mage armor
Protection from evil
Shocking grasp *
Silent image *
Snowball
Vanish

Level 2 

Alter self *
Cat's grace *
Darkvision
Detect thoughts
Fog cloud
Invisiblity
Mirror image
Resist energy
Spider climb *
Summon monster II

Level 3

Clairvoyance/clairaudience
Dispel magic
Haste
Magic circle against chaos *
Slow
Summon monster III
Versatile weapon *

Level 5

Dismissal *

(Spells with a * are those in books we found along the way: Millorn's, and the one in Blackwing). 

Elrembriel will now attempt to copy Magic circle against chaos, which will be great against mind control effects, and summoned demons (I don't mean you, Morevek! Besides, even as you're chaotic, you'll benefit from the spell like anyone else, and there's no adverse effect to you).

Spellcraft DC18 (1d20+14)[*27*] - ok, 90gp spent to copy the spell, 3 hours spent. Considering a 8-hour work day, this leaves me with 21 hours to work on scrolls. However, the time to scribe a scroll is measured in days, so I think this means since I get 2 full days, I can do 2 scrolls.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Thanks, *G* - I will review the spells on my iPad and get back to you with a response. It looks like "Fly" is a shoe-in for Filburn's free spells known, though. I will determine the other when I can.

Anyone got any good ideas on Gish-oriented feats for him? I already have Arcane Armor Training (Mythic), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Falcata), and Arcane Strike. As a VMC Oracle I won't get a ton more, so I need to choose well...

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Thanks, *G* - I will review the spells on my iPad and get back to you with a response. It looks like "Fly" is a shoe-in for Filburn's free spells known, though. I will determine the other when I can.
> 
> Anyone got any good ideas on Gish-oriented feats for him? I already have Arcane Armor Training (Mythic), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Falcata), and Arcane Strike. As a VMC Oracle I won't get a ton more, so I need to choose well...


All right, one less spell for me to look for, thanks.

For feat ideas... I was about to suggest critical feats, but they're all high level. That leaves classic stuff like Weapon Focus, rather boring but always reliable.

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's spells not mentioned by G:

Level 1

Chill Touch
Enlarge Person
Frostbite
Mount
Reduce Person
Shield
True Strike

Level 2

Frigid Touch
Glitterdust
Web

Looks like I'll need to do some Spellcrafting to add spells to Morevek's spell book...

Cat's Grace: (1d20+15)[*19*] vs DC *17*
Invisibility: (1d20+15)[*28*] vs DC *17*
Mirror Image: (1d20+15)[*23*] vs DC *17*

Edit: so that's 6 hours, and 2 hours left in the day, 2 days to work on spellscars.  :Amused: 

Edit edit: So I'm still left with a 2nd-level spell that I'm not sure what to learn. If there's something on the Magus spell list that appeals to one of you guys, let me know; otherwise I'm going to end up tossing it into something like Scorching Ray just to throw on a spellscar and be able to throw if it ever comes  up.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Work done in 3 days:
- Identify the items that were not identified yet (see the loot table) - a few minutes
- Buy scroll of See Invisibility - 150gp
- Study the spell - 1 hour - the check can't fail
- Copy the spell - 2 hours - 40gp
- Study Magic Circle against Chaos from the Blackwing spellbook - 1 hour - check rolled in above post
- Copy the spell - 3 hours - 90gp
- Study Fly from Filburn - 1 hour - (1d20+14)[*27*] DC18
- Copy the spell - 3 hours - 90gp

Total 11 hours. This leaves a day to scribe a scroll of Protection from Evil - just in case. I'll write it at level 1 since there's no reason to spend more: 12.5 gp expended.

Total expenses at this point 382.5 gp.

With the remaining time I'd like to go shopping. However, we haven't split the loot, and I think there's a lot to sell. Can you guys please look at the loot table in Google Docs and indicate what we should keep or sell (note: I marked the Book of Extended Summoning for selling; while I'm the only one who can really benefit from it, it's a one-use item and I think we're better off with the cash).

Question to Bink: Are we allowed to sell the equipment we found in Iomedae's shrine? I'd expect we can't really consider it ours.

----------


## Farmerbink

> Question to Bink: Are we allowed to sell the equipment we found in Iomedae's shrine? I'd expect we can't really consider it ours.


I think it would be reasonable to operate under some combination of the idea that it's not yours to keep or that you have donated that equipment to the ongoing recovery efforts.  In either case, your expectation is well-founded. :-)

----------


## Gwynfrid

All right, that makes sense. Then, we don't have as much to sell, but still, there are some valuables:
- The Horn of Battle Clarity - I don't think there's a great use of this for us, it would make more sense if we were a really large group, but I don't see one of us using an action in round 1 to do this.
- A +1 scythe, does anyone want to use that kind of weapon? I'm assuming we sell.
- Amulet of natural armor +1, I'm sure this makes sense for Filburn or Morevek.
- 3 scrolls of Dispel Magic, I expect Waylan would take them?
- We've agreed in the Hangout that the Cloak of Resistance goes to Elrembriel.

All in all I think we can sell and get a 6051 gp cash windfall. Does this work?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Learning and inscribing spells into Filburn's spellbook:

From Elrembriel
*Level 1* 
Heightened awareness - (1d20+7)[*11*] vs DC 16 (fail)

*Level 2* 
Alter self (1d20+7)[*9*] vs DC 17 (fail)
Cat's grace (1d20+7)[*11*] vs DC 17 (fail)
Mirror image (1d20+7)[*17*] vs DC 17 *(pass, 40 GP)*
Resist energy (1d20+7)[*17*] vs DC 17 *(pass, 40 GP)*

*Level 3*
Haste (1d20+7)[*20*] vs DC 18 *(pass, 90 GP)*
Summon monster III (1d20+7)[*9*] vs DC 18 (fail)

From Morevek:
*Level 1*
Mount (1d20+7)[*26*] vs DC 16 *(pass, 10 GP)*
Reduce Person (1d20+7)[*18*] vs DC 16 *(pass, 10 GP)*
Shield (1d20+7)[*10*] vs DC 16 (fail)

Total GP spent - 190 GP, 9 Pages of spellbook

*The Horn of Battle Clarity* - Filburn was carrying, but I also think it is better sold than used.
*+1 scythe* - Sell it.
*Amulet of natural armor +1* - unless *JWallyR* claims this, I definitely want it on Filburn.
*3 scrolls of Dispel Magic* - we might consider spreading these around, with three casters who can theoretically use them...unless they are all Divine scrolls...in which case give them all to Waylan.




> All in all I think we can sell and get a 6051 gp cash windfall. Does this work?


Mostly, as noted.

----------


## JWallyR

1) Morevek already has an amulet of natural armor, so Filburn gets this one.
2) Morevek will spend each of the 2 "dead days" scribing a spell-scar of some sort.
3) I remember the currency question coming up in chat, and Morevek currently has a Cold Iron Masterwork katana, ring/amulet of AC, Cloak of Resistances, and boots of tumbling, and ~800 GP. I don't know how this compares to those of you who use armor and stuff like that, but I remember we were talking about splitting the currency lopsided? I forget the exact reasoning/arrangement. Can we get that documented in here?
4) Hey DM... do spell-scars require material components of sufficient value to track? I have historically not tracked spell components in the first place >_> but spell-scars "use the rules for scrolls" so I'm not sure whether those costs apply, and would like a ruling.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Farmerbink

> 4) Hey DM... do spell-scars require material components of sufficient value to track? I have historically not tracked spell components in the first place >_> but spell-scars "use the rules for scrolls" so I'm not sure whether those costs apply, and would like a ruling.


I think we talked about this once, but am not surprised it got lost.  I'm gonna rule that the 1/2 price for crafting is still in effect, considering the inks and such to be the more important factors.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

I have added the Amulet of Natural AC +1 to Filburn's character sheet.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Take two for learning and inscribing spells into Filburn's spellbook:

From Elrembriel
*Level 1* 
Heightened awareness - (1d20+7)[*14*] vs DC 16 (Day 2) (fail)
(1d20+7)[*10*] vs DC 16 (Day 3 if necessary) (fail)

*Level 2* 
Alter self (1d20+7)[*13*] vs DC 17 (Day 2) (fail)
(1d20+7)[*19*] vs DC 17 (Day 3 if necessary) (*pass - 40 GP spent to scribe spell in spellbook*)
Cat's grace (1d20+7)[*17*] vs DC 17 (Day 2) (*pass - 40 GP spent to scribe spell in spellbook*)
(1d20+7)[*14*] vs DC 17 (Day 3 if necessary)

*Level 3*
Summon monster III (1d20+7)[*17*] vs DC 18 (Day 2) (fail)
(1d20+7)[*13*] vs DC 18 (Day 3 if necessary) (fail)

From Morevek:
*Level 1*
Shield (1d20+7)[*13*] vs DC 16 (Day 2) (fail)
(1d20+7)[*18*] vs DC 16 (Day 3 if necessary) (*pass - 10 GP spent to scribe spell in spellbook*)

Total of *90* GP spent and 5 pages of the spellbook used.

----------


## Farmerbink

So....
1: Thanks for your patience.  Yes it has been a while.
2: You guys still with me?
3: Let's go!

----------


## JWallyR

I remain down! :D

Posted in hangouts, but I'll go ahead and comment here- Morevek is most decidedly _not_ a party face or leader type, so I'm going to wait for Filburn or Waylan (or some other more talkative character) to chime in before posting.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

1. Yes, it has.
2. Yes, I am.
3. Uh...yes?

----------


## JWallyR

I'm gonna necro this thread _hard_ with a simple Knowledge check: (1d20)[*3*] plus one of the following mods:

Arcana +10
Planes: +10
Religion: +7


To see if Morevek has any grounds by which to suspect demonic foul play or similar.

Edit: LOLOL nope

----------


## Farmerbink

not your best work. XD

----------


## Gwynfrid

I have one roll, and I screw it up.  :Small Annoyed: 
Actually (1d4+2)[*3*] images.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Spellcraft (1d20+14)[*22*]

----------


## JWallyR

Anticipating as many as 3 potential Intimidate checks:
(1d20+15)[*22*]
(1d20+15)[*27*]
(1d20+15)[*34*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Rolling for demon's enervation ray vs Elrembriel's mirror images: (1d4)[*1*], a roll of 1 is a hit, 2-4 destroys an image instead.

If the ray hits, she loses 15 hp and has to make a Concentration check or her summoning  spell fizzles: DC = 10 + damage + spell level = 28 (1d20+13)[*18*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's AoO against the thing (whatever it was):

Attack (including Piranha Strike): (1d20+10)[*23*]; CC for x2 (x3 with 2 arcane points spent if it's not an obviously weak enemy): (1d20+10)[*27*] crit range is 25+
Damage: (1d8+9)[*11*] slashing; Crit damage: (1d8+9)[*13*] and possibly (1d8+9)[*15*]

My understanding is that this happened before he became sickened, so that condition is not included in rolls.

----------


## JWallyR

So, I had a few questions which I am going to collect here for ease of use.

1) Is there a duration on the Sickened effect suffered by Morevek and Waylan?
2) Does the movement of Fleet Charge, which is a swift action, provoke AoOs?
3) Is it possible for a Mythic Hasted person to Withdraw (full round action) AND use the bonus Move action for something besides movement?

I think that's it for now.

edit: 4) Does the "difficult terrain" and the walls (?) around the area from which we all entered the abyss constitute "anchor points" for a Web spell to potentially hamper the Glabrezu?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Even after triple checking my post, I still left a mistake: Negative levels mean that the Snowball spell is cast at level 3 and should do 3d6 damage. However, Elrembriel uses a nifty alchemical component, urea, that boosts her CL by +1 for cold spells, for a total of 4d6.

Here goes: (4d6)[*10*] ... and I think this means no effect, with the demon's cold resistance. Oh well. Was worth a shot.

----------


## Farmerbink

> 1) Is there a duration on the Sickened effect suffered by Morevek and Waylan?
> 2) Does the movement of Fleet Charge, which is a swift action, provoke AoOs?
> 3) Is it possible for a Mythic Hasted person to Withdraw (full round action) AND use the bonus Move action for something besides movement?


1: yes.  Short version, it's pain strike.  You guys will be sickened for... a while.
2: yes.
3: yes.

----------


## Farmerbink

I probably should have found a way to share the map.

1: the Ford is about 1/2 way to Drezen.  It's simply the best place, geographically, to cross the river.  It will likely be patrolled by some degree of demonic faction(s) for this reason alone.
2: Drezen was once a heavily walled and fortified city.  Recent information is sorely lacking and unreliable, but the army was chosen to overmatch the expected resistance- though by as little as could reasonably be called safe.
3: The bulk of the demonic forces will always be cultists and mercenaries.  They need to eat.
4: The river bank has been dry for a few years.  It will probably be patrolled as would any other obvious weaknesses.
5: Anevia and Aron are both scouts (mechanically a rogue and a rogue/Low Templar).  Morevek and Filburn are certainly welcome to help in those efforts.  Getting good information may be one of the most significant initial challenges.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Pictures are worth 1000 [email protected]*Gwynfrid*'s method of posting maps could help, if you are able to upload it that way.

1. We should scout this area out first, and if able to clear it of enemy scouts and prevent warning to the city I am sure it will be worth it.
2. Let's hope...I'm not confident as a player, but that's because this isn't a RTS game, it's a RPG. The battle is going to be won by the party, most likely.
3. Oh, well that's interesting. I still don't think we can win a siege in five days, even against chaotic evil cultists. They _have_ to have some stores in place.
4. That makes a forward scouting team all the more important. I think the PCs should be taking the lead here.
5. Can we get a full list of the NPCs that are coming and could help? It's been years in this AP, and I have forgotten some of them as they have faded into the background periodically...

----------


## Farmerbink

Knights of Kenabres: 
*Tactic*: expert flanking: +2 OM, -2 DV
*Strategy:* standard (+- 0 to both)
DV 18
OM: (1d20+12)[*19*]

Tiefling army:
*Tactic:* forced to standard by ambush
*Strategy:* I should have picked something before the roll but didn't: standard
DV 12
OM: (1d20+4)[*13*]

Your offensive check result of 19 beat their DV of 12 by 7.  They had less than 7 HP and are thus defeated.
Their offensive check was lower than your DV.  No damage to the army.

**Even if the army takes damage, it is generally assumed for the sake of simplicity that healing can happen and/or recruits can be levied.  In the case of this prolonged march through enemy territory, the latter is obviously not possible.  As a consequence, we'll determine how many of the casualties are injuries that can be healed or recover and how many are losses the army will have to bear by dice.  For each HP, we'll roll percentile.  

There's a 10% chance per lost HP that the loss is due to death.  That HP will not be able to be healed until you reach Drezen or otherwise are able to recruit new members of the army.  In this battle, your army took no damage, so obviously it's a non issue.

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Nothing to see here*
Show

(1d20+15)[*19*]S
(1d20+18)[*19*]B

*Spoiler: Even less here*
Show


W
(1d20+15)[*27*]
(1d20+8)[*15*]
E
(1d20+11)[*31*]
(1d20+9)[*14*]
M
(1d20+9)[*16*]
(1d20+2)[*6*]
F
(1d20+10)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*27*]
G
(1d20-1)[*0*]
(1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> As the survivors begin to file out, Filburn leans over to Grace and whispers, "Can you look into their spirits and try to discern if any are cultists in disguise? I hate to do it, but we cannot trust anyone until we have tested them, somehow..."
> 
> *Spoiler: OoC*
> Show
> 
> Filburn is asking for Grace to use Detect Evil on the survivors, just in case.





> Grace was lost in thought as everything unraveled, _survivors!_ she thought to herself, but nodded silently to the request, scanning the group for evil.


None of the survivors in the storeroom ping as evil.  They appear by all accounts to be precisely what they claim: captured survivors of the contingent of crusaders assigned to guard the ford.

----------


## MuffinMan

Knowledge: Geography (1d20+3)[*9*] vs DC 25

----------


## Gwynfrid

The spells of interest in Aravashnial's book are few:
- Shield - Spellcraft DC16 (1d20+14)[*20*]
- True Strike - Spellcraft DC16 (1d20+14)[*16*]
- Acid Arrow - Spellcraft DC17 (1d20+14)[*23*]

Total work time 7 hours, cost 60gp.

----------


## BelGareth

rolling sense motive

(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Two uses of the "Surge" Mythic power, augmented by Grace's Mythic path ability "Rally" to get to roll twice!

(1d6)[*1*] or (1d6)[*5*]

(1d6)[*5*] or (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## BelGareth

> Two uses of the "Surge" Mythic power, augmented by Grace's Mythic path ability "Rally" to get to roll twice!
> 
> [roll0] or [roll1]
> 
> [roll2] or [roll3]


Nice! Glad to see it in use!!

----------


## Gwynfrid

Before posting any actions, I want to try to understand what's going on a little better.

Perception to determine who was casting - is there an invisible caster out there, or was it the incubus who's no long invisible (1d20+11)[*30*]
Knowledge(The Planes) regarding the brimorak (1d20+14)[*25*]
Knowledge(The Planes) regarding the schir (1d20+14)[*31*]
Knowledge(The Planes) regarding the incubus (1d20+14)[*21*]

----------


## JWallyR

Due to ongoing crummy rolls in IC, I'm going to have Morevek spend 2 Mythic points to surge on his 2 attack rolls for this round, one as a free action and a second as a swift action.

First surge (on the first roll): (1d6)[*3*] or (1d6)[*3*]. edit:  :Small Annoyed: 
Second surge: (1d6)[*5*] or (1d6)[*2*].

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Rerolling the natural "4" attack roll using the reroll provided by Grace's power: (1d20+7)[*25*].

----------


## BelGareth

> Rerolling the natural "4" attack roll using the reroll provided by Grace's power: [roll0].


much better! hopefully that hits!

----------


## Gwynfrid

Im going to use Graces Rally to reroll that Perception.
(1d20+11)[*27*]

----------


## BelGareth

Apologies for dropping without any notice, I had some issues that I needed to sort out for my mental health. Again, sorry for not saying anything.

You still need Grace?

----------


## Farmerbink

If you're up for it, you're certainly welcome.  I don't think you've actually missed that much except RP opportunities.  Granted, I like those as the DM, but it takes the right framework all around.

In short: totally your call.  You're welcome to keep going if you feel like you can and want to.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Holy cow, what a powerful thing to see. Filburn (and I) really screwed the pooch here. Hopefully everyone else can fix this and help Lieutenant Jhestander recover his paladin status. 

Two things stand out to me about this:

This is frighteningly close to a worst-case scenario in Filburn's mind for what could happen to Grace, if things go very, very wrong. I've mentioned it before that Filburn is committed to being the one to "fall on the grenade" and do [Evil] things (if necessary) to protect Grace from such a risk. Filburn is going to take this development _very_ seriously...What would happen if this became a common problem in the army? *Disaster*, that's what. We have to ensure the other paladins don't fall and that any that have fallen are atoned and recover, if possible.



> *Code of Conduct*
> A paladin must be of lawful good alignment and loses all class features except proficiencies if she ever willingly commits an evil act.
> 
> Additionally, a paladins code requires that she respect legitimate authority, act with honor (not lying, not cheating, not using poison, and so forth), help those in need (provided they do not use the help for evil or chaotic ends), and punish those who harm or threaten innocents.
> 
> Associates: While she may adventure with good or neutral allies, a paladin avoids working with evil characters or with anyone who consistently offends her moral code. Under exceptional circumstances, a paladin can ally with evil associates, but only to defeat what she believes to be a greater evil. A paladin should seek an atonement spell periodically during such an unusual alliance, and should end the alliance immediately should she feel it is doing more harm than good. A paladin may accept only henchmen, followers, or cohorts who are lawful good.


What did Lieutenant Jhestander do to fall? A deliberately [Evil] act? Failure to "respect legitimate authority, act with honor, help those in need, or punish those who harm/threaten innocents?" Or is this some _new_ way to fall? /Gulp.

----------


## BelGareth

Great thoughts and write up.

I think its a combination of these:  Failure to "respect legitimate authority, act with honor

Something along the lines of just letting doubt enter into his mind, and not excising it immediately, letting it fester and grow into something more pernicious, so he justifies himself in not respecting the leaders actions, justification for things you know are wrong is a slippery slope, and it got in the floorboards, and now its infested the structure.

Other paladins/clerics will most definitely be the best people to help, but it will be interesting, this may be reacted to by disgust depending on how we handle it. Unfortunately, atonement is a 5th level spell, so a tad far out from our current resources. 

But this should provide a great opportunity for the religious fervor of the army to take a moment and reflect, secure and bolster their faith, as a group.

To wit, who is the most senior paladin/cleric in the army right now?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> To wit, who is the most senior paladin/cleric in the army right now?


Probably Grace and Waylan...

----------


## Farmerbink

> Probably Grace and Waylan...


Definitely Grace and Waylan. :-)

----------


## Farmerbink

> I think its a combination of these:  Failure to "respect legitimate authority, act with honor
> 
> Something along the lines of just letting doubt enter into his mind, and not excising it immediately, letting it fester and grow into something more pernicious, so he justifies himself in not respecting the leaders actions, justification for things you know are wrong is a slippery slope, and it got in the floorboards, and now its infested the structure.


The book doesn't go into the details, but the Arles is described as an ex-paladin "at the start of this mission."  So it's not _precisely_ a new development, but I would imagine has been something like a long time coming.

Surely, his fall was a gradual one- perhaps he didn't even truly notice it when it happened.  No doubt some degree of doubt crept into his thinking and poisoned his ability or desire to continue acting with honor and respecting legitimate authority.  Undeniably, a small taste of that last bit was on display in his dealings with you all, just now.  

Perhaps the greatest issue here is that his behavior _has_ been sedition, though now you know a bit more about the _why._  I'm happy to see the discussions taking place, in general  :Small Smile:

----------


## BelGareth

*Player*
*Character*
*Campaign Trait*
*Clarity*
*Valor*
*Command*
*Agility*
*Spirit*
*Vigor*

MuffinMan
Waylan
Touched by Divinity
Yes
Yes
No
No
No
No

BelGareth
Gracia
Child of the Crusades
Yes
Yes
Yes
No
No
No

Gwinfryd
Elrembriel
Exposed to Awfulness
Yes
No
Yes
No
No
No

JWally
Morevek
Chance Encounter
No
Yes
No
Yes
No
No

DarkOne
Filburn
Riftwarden Orphan
No
Yes
No
Yes
No
Yes*



* = pending

Mythic Bonuses:

*Chance Encounter* (Morevek)
_Mythic bonus:_ Gain a +2 trait bonus on Reflex saves. By expending on use of mythic power, you can take 20 on an Acrobatics, Bluff, Disguise, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth check without an increase in the time required to make the check.

*Child of the Crusade* (Gracia)
_Mythic bonus:_ Gain a +2 trait bonus to Will saves. Whenever you successfully save against a mind-affecting effect from a demon, as an immediate action you can expend one use of mythic power to cause the demon to become staggered for a number of rounds equal to your mythic tier. The demon can reduce this effect to 1 round by making a Will save (DC 10 + your mythic tier + your CHA mod).

*Exposed to Awfulness* (Elrembriel)
_Mythic bonus:_ Gain a +3 HP per level. When you are reduced to negative hit points by an attack or effect from a demon, as an immediate action you can expend one use of mythic power to heal damage equal to 2d6 + twice your mythic tier. This healing occurs after the damage is done  if the damage is enough to kill you, you cannot activate this ability.

*Riftwarden Orphan* (Filburn)
_Mythic bonus:_ Gain a +4 trait bonus on caster level checks to penetrate a demons spell resistance. Once per day, you can recharge a charged magic item by expending one use of mythic power. Doing so adds a number of charges equal to 1d10 + your mythic tier to the item, up to its normal maximum number of charges.

*Touched by Divinity* (Waylan)
_Mythic bonus:_ You can select a second domain granted by your deity. You can use the 1st-level spelss of both domains as spell-like abilities a number of time per day each equal to your mythic tier. By expending one use of mythic power, you may use any of these two domains spells as a spell-like ability, but my only use spells of a level equal to or less than your mythic tier.




> As mentioned in-character, you're all officially knights of the 5th crusade. Irabeth likewise has been commissioned, though the army you will head and the other specialists assisting you have not. It's kind of a big deal, and one I hope none of you would refuse- though it is technically allowed. It would make the medals inaccessible to you, which I would call a poor choice. Further, as knights, you are authorized to place the medals on one another, when the hero in question has completed the requisite achievement. Medals placed without being earned are inert.
> 
> The medals are:
> 1) Clarity: This circular blue medal depicts a pair of feminine gray eyes surrounded by a circular silver lightning bolt. It is awarded to a hero who recovers vital information of great use against the Worldwound and delivers this intelligence to the crusaders. This medal is associated with Intelligence and grants a +2 sacred bonus on saves against insanity or confusion effects.
> 2) Valor: This medal looks like a demonic skull, the top of which has been pierced by four red-hilted swords. It is awarded to a hero who delivers a death blow to a demon whose CR is at least 1 higher than the heros character level. This medal is associated with Strength and grants a +2 sacred bonus to CMD.
> 3) Command: This circular medal depicts a leering demon head before two crossed swords. It is awarded to a hero who redeems one of the enemy and convinces the redeemed character to join the crusade. This medal is associated with Charisma and grants a +2 sacred bonus on saves against emotion-based effects (including fear effects).
> 4) Agility: This triangular iron medal shows a demonic face surrounded by three swords. It is awarded to a hero who delivers a death blow to a demon in combat before that demon gets a chance to act in the combat. This medal is associated with Dexterity and grants a +1 sacred bonus on Initiative checks.
> 5) Spirit: This rectangular medal depicts the symbol of Iomedae on a field of red. It is awarded to a hero who becomes possessed or mentally controlled by a demon but escapes from that control before he is forced to do evil. This medal is associated with Wisdom and grants a +2 sacred bonus on saves against charm and possession effects (including dominate effects). None of you have yet achieved this medal.
> 6) Vigor: This hexagonal medal depicts a white castle on a field of red with gold trim. It is awarded to a hero who is reduced to negative hit points by a demon but survives (or alternately, is restored to life) and rejoins the battle before that demon is defeated. This medal is associated with Constitution and grants a +2 sacred bonus on saves against death effects. Waylan very nearly achieved this medal in this fight, but not quite.
> ...

----------


## BelGareth

Fort vs Dc 17
(1d20+17)[*22*] -3 = 19

lol, had no idea my saves were so dang high!

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek Fort Save vs DC *17*: (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

DC 17 Fortitude Save: (1d20+6)[*11*]

Edit: of course...

----------


## BelGareth

> DC 17 Fortitude Save: [roll0]
> 
> Edit: of course...


I can lay on hands you, no worries

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek is hoping to figure out the kind of demon that attacked Elrembriel, and/or recall any useful information about it as pertains to where it might fall in the 'organization' of the demonic forces at the Worldwound, what tactics they might employ, how much they might communicate to others, etc.

Knowledge (Planes): (1d20+10)[*19*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Let me help you with that (1d20+14)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> Morevek is hoping to figure out the kind of demon that attacked Elrembriel, and/or recall any useful information about it as pertains to where it might fall in the 'organization' of the demonic forces at the Worldwound, what tactics they might employ, how much they might communicate to others, etc.
> 
> Knowledge (Planes): [roll0]


Short answer: The demon that attacked Elrembriel is an Incubus.  Between the fight before and your time to consider, that much is obvious.  He's powerful enough to be a relatively high-ranking "officer" in whatever hierarchy actually matters to the demons.  Generally, subterfuge and seduction are his primary tools, though they are able to make good use of the blade.  There's nothing really special about the scimitar, and it seems probable he has/has access to more.  

In particular, they often charm prey, using political power to gain influence and enacting their own will through the use of magical _suggestion._  They (like most high level demons) can teleport, and have some measure of ability to cause magical despair and summon the halberd-wielding, goat-headed schir demons.

The details on communication within the ranks are beyond results like that.

----------


## MuffinMan

Fortitude: (1d20+6)[*10*] vs DC 17

----------


## BelGareth

ok, i'll loh Filburn and Waylan. 

I think everyone has rolled their save?

----------


## BelGareth

Rolling for a ride check

*ride* - (1d20-6)[*4*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Let's try to identify the fog effect (1d20+14)[*22*] (assuming it's arcane).

----------


## BelGareth

AOO and REF:

*Ref* - (1d20+10)[*26*]

If applicable: Crusader (faith) [+1 attacks vs outsiders w\ chaotic]
Full PA (penalty is negated)
*AOO* - (1d20+12)[*30*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*12*]

*Crit AOO* - (1d20+12)[*20*]
*Crit Damage* - (1d8+17)[*24*]

----------


## BelGareth

hah, got to put in the size of the die. 

(2d6b1)[*2*]

EDIT: why do i bother, lol

----------


## Gwynfrid

Elrembriel will move into the cloud with the goal to disbelieve it and therefore, see through it.

First:  Free action, Prescience (1d20)[*2*]; if result is 11 or better, use it instead of the d20 roll in the Will saving throw.

Will save (1d20+12)[*25*] including a +4 bonus from this rule: "If any viewer successfully disbelieves an illusion and communicates this fact to others, each such viewer gains a saving throw with a +4 bonus."

Fort save (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d100)[*75*] you know, just 'kuz.

edit: good news, you can see through the cloud! And aren't sickened.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Rolling for attacks against mirror-imaged Elrembriel. 5 images, meaning 1 out of 6 chances to hit: 1 on this roll (1d6)[*6*]
EDIT missed, 1 image gone

----------


## JWallyR

Stupid preview.

Attack: (1d20+8)[*10*], CC: (1d20+8)[*13*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*2*] negative energy damage and fort save vs DC *17* else take 1 Str damage.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*9*] slashing plus (1d6)[*6*] negative energy damage and 1 more Str damage if save failed.
"Free" Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*17*]

If the target is still up after the first attack, cast Touch of Fatigue defensively (cannot fail) and attack again:

Attack: (1d20+8)[*10*], CC: (1d20+8)[*21*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*11*] slashing plus fort save vs DC *16* else fatigued, 6 rds.
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*12*] slashing
"Free" Intimidate check: (1d20+15)[*21*]

----------


## JWallyR

Rolling an AoO just in case?

Attack: (1d20+8)[*9*], CC: (1d20+8)[*23*] for x2 on 23+
Damage: (1d8+8)[*11*] slashing plus fort save vs DC *17* else fatigued, 6 rds
Crit damage: (1d8+8)[*11*] slashing

----------


## Farmerbink

> Rolling an AoO just in case?
> 
> Attack: [roll0], CC: [roll1] for x2 on 23+
> Damage: [roll2] slashing plus fort save vs DC *17* else fatigued, 6 rds
> Crit damage: [roll3] slashing


*snort*

Sorry, bro. 

*Cackles*

----------


## BelGareth

perception for grace

(1d20-1)[*12*]

----------


## JWallyR

Perception check? (1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## JWallyR

Knowledge (Planes) to have a good answer about the demon: (1d20+10)[*29*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> Knowledge (Planes) to have a good answer about the demon: [roll0]


You and Elrembriel both rolled high enough to basically read the monster entry for shadow demon.  

The only distinction is we're using the updated possession rules: it has a spell like ability to cast _possession,_ as opposed to magic jar.  It's mostly the same, just doesn't rely on a physical container to store the victim's soul while it's body is dominated.

----------


## JWallyR

Knowledge check for Ghouls: (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Cure Serious Wounds on Filburn: (3d8+6)[*20*]

----------


## JWallyR

Knowledge (planes) to recall info about the Babau: (1d20+10)[*13*]

----------


## JWallyR

Caster Level check for ToF: (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## JWallyR

Another caster level check for AoO, if required: (1d20+6)[*21*]

----------


## JWallyR

Perception check to locate foes: (1d20+9)[*22*]

If Morevek is able to determine a foe's location, and has sufficient move speed to move at half speed through grease (acrobatics mod is +12 so can't fail), I would like him to use his remaining standard action to move to 5ft away from a located enemy.

----------


## Farmerbink

Short answer: they're roughly in the middle of the fog.

Longer answer: you didn't roll well enough to *pinpoint a square*, but it seems obvious to me that you can tell general direction regardless.  You're pretty sure they're largely straight south, but won't know how far until you get closer.  Furthermore, you know you can move across almost the whole cloud with an action.  Do you want to keep moving into the cloud until you find them? or what?

----------


## JWallyR

How about... Morevek moves into the very nearest edge of the fog, but does not proceed further into the fog?

----------


## JWallyR

Freaking roll typos.

Against g6:

First attack: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Second attack: (1d20+6)[*7*]
AoO: (1d20+6)[*9*]

Against ghoul cleric:

Attack: (1d20+8)[*28*]
AoO: (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## BelGareth

Rolling as i can't add rolls to an edit:

Mythic PA, Divine Favor

*Attack* - (1d20+13)[*31*] (crit on 32-33)
*Damage* - (1d8+12)[*15*]

*Crit Confirm* - (1d20+13)[*29*]
*Crit Damage* - (1d8+24)[*30*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan's Will Save vs Color Spray DC 16: (1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## BelGareth

please crit!!!

*Crit Confirm* - (1d20+13)[*25*]
*Crit Damage* - (1d8+24)[*31*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Waylan full-attack rolls against gargoyle g3 (mythic rapid, deadly aim):

atk (1d20+7)[*18*], dmg (1d8+4)[*9*] (_cc (1d20+7)[13], cdmg (2d8+8)[13]_)
atk (1d20+7)[*21*], dmg (1d8+4)[*7*] (_cc (1d20+7)[12], cdmg (2d8+8)[16]_)
atk (1d20+7)[*27*], dmg (1d8+4)[*6*] (_cc (1d20+7)[14], cdmg (2d8+8)[16]_)

----------


## MuffinMan

If new initiative is needed: (1d20+4)[*20*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's Knowledge (planes) check to get an idea of this demon: (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> If new initiative is needed: [roll0]


It's not.  :Small Wink: 

I rolled and you guys won

----------


## Gwynfrid

Forgot to roll for Knowledge(The Planes) (1d20+16)[*36*] (includes Heightened Awareness bonus)

----------


## Farmerbink

> Forgot to roll for Knowledge(The Planes) [roll0] (includes Heightened Awareness bonus)


lol, it appears to be a nabasu.  Perhaps most noteworthy, this particular demon has a death-stealing gaze attack that can turn slain humans into ghouls.  When it accomplishes this feat, it can gain a growth point- each one of which substantially increases it's strength and durability.

There's no sure way to be certain whether or not it has any growth points already, but it certainly has not yet achieved maturity, as they increase dramatically in size as they feed in this manner.

Traditional Demon resistances apply: *DR* 10/cold iron or good; *Immune* death effects, electricity, paralysis, poison; *Resist* acid 10, cold 10, fire 10; *SR* 19

"Nabasus are birthed directly into the Material Plane from the Abyss, where they feed on innocent souls to mature. Only when finally sated can a nabasu return to the Abyss. Rumor holds that even then the nabasus lifecycle does not change, and that further developments await them as they continue to grow. These vile demons form from the souls of evil gluttons, particularly from cannibals, blood-drinkers, and those who prefer the tang of undead flesh."

----------


## Gwynfrid

This looks like a great time to use my Exposed to Awfulness trait: new roll (1d20+9)[*16*].

EDIT- ah well, not good enough.

----------


## Farmerbink

> This looks like a great time to use my Exposed to Awfulness trait: new roll [roll0].
> 
> EDIT- ah well, not good enough.


Would have been choice.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+9)[*18*] W will
(1d20+8)[*21*] E will
(1d20+7)[*10*] M will
(1d20+7)[*19*] F will

----------


## JWallyR

Assuming that the critical threat posted in IC is confirmed, Morevek will spend 2 Arcane points to increase his weapon's critical multiplier by one!

Additional crit damage: (1d8+11)[*18*] slashing. I don't think Chill touch is in play with that SR roll, but just in case: (1d6)[*4*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Waylan's round 2 will save: (1d20+9)[*17*]

----------


## Farmerbink

(1d20+6)[*9*] W fort
(1d20+14)[*21*] G fort
(1d20+7)[*24*] M fort
(1d20+6)[*7*] F fort

DC 18

----------


## BelGareth

Charge with -2 PA

*Charge* - (1d20+12)[*25*]
*Damage* - (1d8+11)[*13*]

Auto confirms on a roll of 19-20
*Crit damage* - (1d8+17)[*25*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Botched damage roll: (1d8)[*2*] arrow + *5* static + (2d6)[*11*] holy = *18*

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Level 7, Filburn level up summary

*Class Taken*: Eldritch Knight (Prestige Class)
*Favored Class Bonus*: none at this level

*HP*: 71 (Previous 59, Class +10, Con +2)

*BAB*: +3 to +4

*Base saves*
*Fort*: +2 to +3
*Reflex*: +2 (no change)
*Will*: +5 (no change)

*Class Features*: Bonus Combat Feat (see below)
Diverse Training (treat as level 1 Fighter)

*Spells*: no change

*Feats*: Power Attack and VMC Oracle (doesnt apply due to low Charisma score)

*New Class Skills* - Climb, Ride, Sense Motive, Swim
*Total Skill Points*: 35 (Previous 30, Background +2, Class +2, Int +1)
*Adventuring Skills*
+1 (from 0 to 1 rank) to Ride, +1 (from 6 to 7 ranks) Perception and Sense Motive
*Background Skills*
+1 (from 6 to 7 ranks) to Perform (Sing), +1 (from 0 to 1 rank) Knowledge (Nobility)

----------


## BelGareth

Level 7, Grace level up summary

*Class Taken*: Paladin
*Favored Class Bonus*: HP's

*HP*: 107 (Previous 93, Class +10, Con +3, Favored class +1)
HP's were slightly off @88 last level, here are my calculations:
(7 * (10 (base) + 3 (con) + 1 (FCB))) + 5 (Divine boon) + 4 (Mythic Marshall) = 107

*BAB*: +6 to +7

*Base saves*
*Fort*: +5 (no change)
*Reflex*: +2 (no change)
*Will*: +5 (no change)

*Class Features*: +1 smite evil per day

*Spells*: one 0 2nd slot granting 2 bonus slots from high cha

*Feats*: Leadership (or Vitalstrike)

*New Class Skills* - Diplomacy, Heal, Sense Motive
*Total Skill Points*: 21 (Previous 18, Class +2, Int +1)
+1 (from 3 to 4 ranks) to Diplomacy
+1 (from 1 to 2 ranks) to Sense Motive
+1 (from 1 to 2 ranks) to Heal
*Background skills* (did not have these before)
+1 to k.nobility
+7 to Profession (solider)

----------


## MuffinMan

Fortitude save vs DC 18 to remove the negative level: (1d20+6)[*16*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Level 7, Waylan level up summary

Class Taken: Cleric
Favored Class Bonus: +1 HP

HP: 75 (Previous 65, Class +8, Con +1, FCB +1)

BAB: +4 to +5

Base saves
Fort: +5 (no change)
Reflex: +2 (no change)
Will: +5 (no change)

Class Features: Channel Energy 4d6

Spells: Gained 4th level spells, +1 1st level spell slot

Feats: Boon Companion (Auspice)

Total Skill Points: 42 (Previous 36, Background +2, Class +2, Int +1, Human +1)
Adventuring Skills (+4)
Know Religion 6 to 7, Perception 6 to 7, Ride 3 to 4, Fly 3 to 4
Background Skills (+2)
Handle Animal 6 to 7, Know History 0 to 1

Animal companion: Auspice
Familiar: Kestros

----------


## Gwynfrid

Level 7, Elrembriel level up summary

Wizard level 7, Foresight subschool of Divination
Favored Class Bonus: HP

HP: 82 (previous 71, class +6, Con +1, favored class +1, Exposed to Awfulness +3)

No changes to BAB or saves

Spell slots: L1: +1, L4: +2 +1 1 from school
2 new spells: Conjuration Foil, Arcane Eye

Skills +7 ranks
Background skills (new!): 1 in Linguistics to learn the Aklo language, +2 each in Knowledge(Engineering, Geography and History), +1 in Knowledge(Nobility), +6 in Craft(Alchemy)

Feat: Spell Penetration

Updated familiar: 41 HP, Int 9, AC increased to 19 (from natural +4), skills adjusted from master, new ability: Speak with Birds.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Knowledge (Planes) check to identify the Vrocks: (1d20+5)[*18*]

----------


## JWallyR

Morevek's Knowledge (Planes): (1d20+10)[*14*]

----------

